# Star Wars: A Rebellion Defeated



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

A long time ago galaxy far,
far away....

​Four Months ago, the Rebellion was crushed in an incident that has come to be known as the MASSACRE OF HOTH. Obi-wan Kenobi and Luke Skywalker are dead, along with most of the Rebel Alliance. The few survivors have scattered across the Galaxy.

Although no longer a threat to the Empire's supreme rule over the Galaxy, the Empire continues to hunt down the remaining rebels, punishing the people and communities who aid them without impunity. The Empire's new grip on the Galaxy threatens to eradicate all opposition in the present and in the future.

In the space above Agamar, a large fleet has mysteriously gathered. Remembering the Empire's orbital bombardment the town of TONDATHA a little over 3 years ago, the citizens of Agamar fear any future Imperial repercussions that could be brought on by the Agamar resistance, or Rebels who may have taken refuge on the Planet.




A flight of TIE fighters on patrol pass over the bridge of the Super Star Destroyer the _Executor_. Inside the Bridge, in the communications sub-deck, two young officers gossip about recent events.

"Don't you think a force this big is a bit much?" one asks.

"A bit much doesn't begin to describe it. We brought brought one of the most powerful ships in the fleet. If you add in the other Star Destroyers and the cruisers we could conquer a good portion of the..."

Before the either men could continue, the sound of black hard souled shoes clanging against the cat walks drew their attention to the fleet's commanding. The man whore a white uniform, unlike the typical Grey worn by all lower ranked members of the Imperial Navy. As distinctive as his uniform was, his skin was a dark blue, and his eyes glowed bright red.

The two men jumped to attention and saluted their officer stating in unison, "Grand Admiral Thrawn, Sir!"

"No need to stop on my account gentleman," the man coolly said, "what where the two of you talking about?"

"Sir," one of them spoke up, "we where discussing current deployment sir! Our forces seem a bit excessive to bring to such an out of the way agricultural world Sir!" 

"I see, and why is it you have suddenly lost or sense of discipline?"

 "Well sir," the other began, "We have grown a little impatient Sir! We haven't seen any action since Hoth."

"I see," said Thrawn, "so since the Rebellion has been destroyed, you've felt that you had no yours jobs have become unimportant enough to allow you to have a chat with your fellow officer when you are both supposed to be sorting threw the communications data to find help find our target costing us valuable time. Luckily for you, I am not an unforgiving man.

"As of now I am demoting both of you to Ensign. Should one of you find our target, as a reward you'll be promoted back to your former rank. Anyone else who finds our target will receive a one rank promotion. If either of you fail the be the ones to find report his whereabouts, you'll be sent threw the airlocks."

"Yes sir!" The two men immediately sat down at their terminals and went to work. Though the two had become friends, their current situation suddenly forced them into competition with one another, where the price of failure would be their lives.

---------------------​
In the Agamar Captial, Calna Muun, Tensions are running high as Stormtrooper patrol the city. Around noon, an order is given for everyone to immediately move indoors without exception and without explanation. Being the nearest public building. The Player's characters find themselves in a crowded Restaurant in what will surely be a fateful encounter.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

Through his many years dodging any type of Imperial detection, Denzel's learned that the best way to handle this kind of predicament is to go with the flow and move along. 

After all he's just a nobody bounty hunter. 

He moves indoors to a restaurant which quickly goes from crowded to more crowded as others pour in. The young girl he had been tailing for weeks seemed to have been nowhere to find as of yet and he was beginning to think it might be time to call it a loss and pack up and leave Agamar. After all, the Imperial presence was getting to be a bit much. 

Denzel goes to the bar and orders a drink, anything that he can get is fine and he stays there watching the bar and trying to see if he can spot anyone of interest.

As he looks out across the bar, he speaks loudly back over his shoulder to the bar tender, *"They done this before, mate?"* he asks not bothering to look back.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

"*Your an offworlder aren't you?*" the bartender asked the Denzel eying him with bit of suspicion, "*I haven't seen them do this before, but I've seen them do worse. The last time Empire brought Star Destroyers here they destroyed Tondatha from orbit after accusing them of helping the local resistance.*"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

Denzel smiled back, a big white toothy smile that had a somewhat devious undertone, *"Yeah I'm not from round here, just blew in from the black a week back and that little story is exactly why I don't deal with the Imperials directly." 
*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

"Well as someone whose no friend of the Empire, keep your eyes open. If they ordered everyone indoors its because they're probably up to somthin'." The Bartender fixes Denzel a glass of Lum and moves on to other customers.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 15, 2009)

Kyle had noticed that Denzel sit down at the bar. He didn't know the man but he could tell just by looking at him that they were both in the same line of business. He could always tell what people did just by looking at them, it had nothing to do with his powers but just simply from experience. 

*"Oh please don't tell me he's after the same person I am..."* he muttered.

He had been tracking a former rebel turned smuggler named Ga'Nara for weeks now. He hoped that whoever the bounty hunter was sitting next to him was after a different bounty, otherwise he would probably hurt somebody in frustration. He shifted around on his stool at the bar and turned to the bartender.

*"Hey barkeep, can I get another drink?"*


----------



## Damaris (Aug 15, 2009)

Elle slunk into the crowded restaurant, acutely aware of the stolen food tucked into her pouch. She thought she'd shaken the irate shopkeeper and his assistant, but relaxing got you killed on the streets.

She bumped into a tall, dark-skinned man a few years older than her at the bar and stuttered a quick apology, trying to blend in with the crowd.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

The bartender took a good look at Kyle's clothes to try and get a feel for the man. Things could turn into trouble very quickly and it seemed pretty obvious he was trying to figure out how much trouble this guy would cause if something happened.

The Bartender nodded at Kyle and said, "*Sure, what will you have?*"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

Denzel was watching Kyle as the young dark haired girl bumped him, he had been trying to figure out exactly what the other man was thinking. He could tell that this one was another bounty hunter. 

When he was bumped he glanced down at the girl and without thinking touched her shoulder, clasping it gently, *"Sorry about that, you okay?" *he asked. He glanced her over, there was something strangely familiar about her.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 15, 2009)

Elle eyed the man. Above average in looks, he had the guarded air of a man used to fighting.

She smiled disarmingly at him, placing her hand over his.

"I'm fine. I'm sorry, that was my fault."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 15, 2009)

Kyle looked at the young girl who bumped the other man for a second, knowing that nothing had been stolen from the other guy but still he made a mental note to keep an eye on her, there was something odd about her. 

Kyle thought about what he wanted to drink. He had already had one alcoholic drink, and he could never afford to drink a good amount of alcohol. He may be a force adapt, but he didn't have the power to stop himself from getting inebriated.

*"I'll just have a water,"* he said to the barkeep while thinking to himself *"Yeah a water."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

Denzel glanced down at her, taken aback by her forwardness and then he glanced around. He couldn't shake the feeling she was someone that he knew or had seen somewhere. 

*"Can I buy you a drink since we're trapped here?"* he figured he might as well have someone to talk to besides bar tenders.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

Darth Caedus said:


> Kyle looked at the young girl who bumped the other man for a second, knowing that nothing had been stolen from the other guy but still he made a mental note to keep an eye on her, there was something odd about her.
> 
> Kyle thought about what he wanted to drink. He had already had one alcoholic drink, and he could never afford to drink a good amount of alcohol. He may be a force adapt, but he didn't have the power to stop himself from getting inebriated.
> 
> *"I'll just have a water,"* he said to the barkeep while thinking to himself *"Yeah a water."*



"Trying to stay sharp then?" the bartender inquired as he prepared the glass of water for the man and slid it next to him.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 15, 2009)

*"Yeah, can't afford to get dull in my line of work."* he said smirking.

Kyle was suddenly lightening up, it was probably the fact that it had been too long since he caught someone. Recently he'd been down to doing small time bodyguard work just to get by. If he got this bounty he could be this light all the time.

Though it was time to get serious again. Kyle needed to know if his target would be here. He shut everything out and began to concentrate, his face noticeably became emotionless. It was time for some flow-walking.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

The bartender's curiosity grows a little, he leans in close and asks quietly, "And what line of work is that?"

While Kyle is concentrating his vision of the possible futures look a bit blurred. He sees a lot of blaster fire in the restaurant, but can't pinpoint exactly when or where it comes from.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 15, 2009)

*"Hm, oh! Sorry I was thinking about something. I'm a bounty hunter."* he said.

Kyle was disappointed that he couldn't get a clear image. He obviously was rusty since he hadn't flow-walked in months. All he knows is that there will be a fight, and he knows that if he wants to know if his target will be here, he might as well stay. 

*"Why does everything tend to turn out like this?"* he sighed.

Kyle was in for a long day at the bar, and he didn't like it at all.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

Darth Caedus said:


> *"Hm, oh! Sorry I was thinking about something. I'm a bounty hunter."* he said.
> 
> Kyle was disappointed that he couldn't get a clear image. He obviously was rusty since he hadn't flow-walked in months. All he knows is that there will be a fight, and he knows that if he wants to know if his target will be here, he might as well stay.
> 
> ...



The Bartender nodded and said, "That is a tough line of work. Take care now."

The bartender was called down the bar who he talked to for a minute and prepared a drink for. Even after getting the customer's order he doesn't seem to be too intrested in looking back down to that end of the bar

The customer was a woman with short platinum blond hair and a small mole above her upper lip. She seems like a local, or at least she's dressed like one: Leather yellow jacket undoubtedly made of the hide of some local animal, tight pants tucked into the top of waterproof boots that go up nearly to her knees, perfect for water logged fields this planet is famous for.

She walks into a partitioned area away from the rest of the patrons and out of sight.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2009)

Jace entered the bar carefully, reaching out his crude senses to try and get a feel for the place. It was failry normal, the usual attitudes and such, but underneath it had a funny taste...anger? Jace was still clumsy with his newfound abilities, unable to correctly place the feeling coursing through his mind.

He walked up to the bar, and with much difficulty, managed to work his way up onto a seat that was as tall as he was. He looked at the barman and spoke in a high pitched chittering noise- the language of his own people. *"Bah dip me gis ti lem sa gie."* He said, silently praying someone here would be able to understand him. He just wanted a drink.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

The barman looks at Jace a bit puzzled, its likely his first encounter with a Jawa. Placing both hands on the edge of the bar on his side he says, "I don't what you just asked for, but we don't serve drinks to minors here."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2009)

Jace nearly screamed in frustration. *"Hi ma ieb ti glick ma!"* He shouted. He yanked a small, spehrical droid out of a pocket in his cloak. It was obviously incomplete, trailing wires and the occasianal line of sparks. Jace began babbling into the droid, which turned to face the barman. It said:

*"Day stretch big. Want water-burn-throat. Am top age of action of drinking."* Jace moaned and stuffed the thing back in his pocket. He wearily pointed to 'Water' on the menu.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

"Well I can get you water, but if you want anything stouter I'll need to see some proof of age,"  He gets the Jawa a glass of Water and moves on to other customers. He occasionally tries to glance at Jace to see if he can get a look at his face while he takes a drink.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 16, 2009)

Kyle glanced at the Jawa. He had been busy keeping an eye out for his target and didn't notice the Jawa until he actually shouted. He ignored it and went back to watching the entrance. 

*"Crazy Jawas..."* he muttered.

As he went back to looking at the entrance he saw someone quite familiar. He didn't know where he knew it from until 3 more people took notice of him. He realized this was bounty head. His target was also a target of at least 3 other people. Just his look. Fortunately they also saw that Kyle was targeting him, and when they looked at Kyle he gave them the coldest look he could hoping it would keep them away from his prey. 

The other bounty hunters quickly glanced away, but Kyle didn't know if they were giving up. Kyle would wait to make his move, it would be too much to go after Ga'Nara right now, not to mention the girl was still here. He couldn't afford to get a young girl involved in a shoot out.

*"Looks like I thought right,"* he said leaning back on the stool *"It's gonna be a long day for me, no, for everyone."*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2009)

At almost the very moment Kyle thought that, the object of his search stepped into view just for a moment. Ga'Nara stepped out from behind the partition, seemingly unconcerned about keeping out sight. He looked right at Kyle before ducking back behind it. The three men who Kyle had labeled as bounty hunters take note as well, but they make no move rise from their seats or do anything.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 16, 2009)

Elle tried to tune out the crazy Jawa, focused on her latest target.

The man didn't appear rich by any means, but if he didn't realize until tomorrow the money he'd spent at the bar and what was left didn't match up well...she wouldn't take more than half. She wasn't _evil._

"Sounds fine to me." Elle said, and slipped into the seat next to him.

Of course if he got too out of it, that pistol was rather nice. She wasn't a saint, either.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2009)

Denzel doesn't notice the missing money.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle tried to tune out the crazy Jawa, focused on her latest target.
> 
> The man didn't appear rich by any means, but if he didn't realize until tomorrow the money he'd spent at the bar and what was left didn't match up well...she wouldn't take more than half. She wasn't _evil._
> 
> ...


Denzel figured he'd make small talk with the girl, she was cute and she didn't seem to be an Imperial so there couldn't be much harm there, but he'd keep a close eye on her. 

He ordered her whatever it was that she wanted to drink and placed his hand at her back,* "I'm guessing that you don't come into places like this often,"* he drowned out the sound of the Jawa in his mind and with his voice. 

*"Pretty girl like yourself can't have much to do in a city like this,"* he said glancing around to see if there were any signs of Storm Troopers or any other trouble.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 16, 2009)

Elle stiffened reflexively when the man placed his hand on her back, but shook it off quickly, hoping he didn't notice.

_Casual,_ she thought to herself. _Just a brainless little brat away from Daddy and out for a fun night._

"It's a backwater, isn't it?" Elle said, as her drink arrived. "I don't know how people actually live here.


She sipped the drink, and frowned at the sharp taste.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 16, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle stiffened reflexively when the man placed his hand on her back, but shook it off quickly, hoping he didn't notice.
> 
> _Casual,_ she thought to herself. _Just a brainless little brat away from Daddy and out for a fun night._
> 
> ...



He took notice of her face as she tasted the drink, *"There are worse places than this to live, I assure you,"* he said. *"But I was never a big fan of being around towns under this scrutinizing an eye."*

He drank from his own glass with his free hand and continued to hold her around the back, *"So you don't actually live here?" *


----------



## Damaris (Aug 16, 2009)

Elle took another sip of the drink while she thought up an answer to his question. Was he always this chatty picking up people in bars? Perhaps it had been so long since she had had a normal conversation she just didn't remember what they were like.

"Not in this city," she said, eyes lowered. "But it's not a big deal. What's your name?"


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 16, 2009)

Hyrkine sat in the back of the bar, panting heavily.  He had just made it in to the bar before a stormtrooper noticed him.  Hyrkine walked up to the front and sat next to a well built man drinking a glass of water.  Hyrkine's eyes moved down to the blasters on the man's belt.  They looked expensive.  The man leaned back against his stool and muttered about having a long day as he stared after someone.     

Hyrkine shouted over towards the bartender who had moved down the bar.  *"Bartender! A drink of water please,"* Hykrine yelled, his hand reaching for the man's blaster.  He was glad to have something to do during this curfew.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2009)

(next time use names, or better descriptions than just calling Kyle a man, it makes it easier to figure out what you mean.)

Hyrkine manages to skillfully take one of Kyle's blasters without Kyle noticing. The bartender acts like he doesn't hear Hyrkine as he busies himself with another customer.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle took another sip of the drink while she thought up an answer to his question. Was he always this chatty picking up people in bars? Perhaps it had been so long since she had had a normal conversation she just didn't remember what they were like.
> 
> "Not in this city," she said, eyes lowered. "But it's not a big deal. What's your name?"



*"Name's Denzel Draav Seth,"* he paused to drink again, *"And you would be?" *he glances back at Kyle, sensing something is going on, but there doesn't appear to be anything going on so he turns back to Elle.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 17, 2009)

Kyle was still concentrated on Ga'Nara despite him telling himself he should pay attention to the rest of the bar. People get stolen from daily, and it's never good. He started to remember the last time he was stolen from. Some hotshot had thought he ripped him off, but Kyle didn't fail to raise hell to get his blaster back. Family heirlooms like those blasters of his are quite special and nostalgic, despite Kyle seeming he wouldn't be the nostalgic type. Even though he had a reputation of raising hell, he always seemed to be the target for stealing for some odd reason.

*"I won't be doing anything for a while anyway,"* he said turning back to the bar.

A few seconds after he turned he realized something, he didn't feel his blaster hit up against his leg on the right side. The holsters were always a little loose on the bottom so when he turned he would know if they were there, it was a precautionary idea he came up with after having to deal with one too many thiefs. He looked down. The blaster in the left holster was there, but not the one on the right. He turned to his right first but realized it would have been from his left since he had just turned around. He then turned to his left and looked at a man who hadn't been there the last time he was paying attention. He stared for a few seconds, making a mental note of him. He wasn't sure if he wanted to make a scene and let Ga'Nara disappear, but that blaster was his father's. 

*"Heirlooms over bounties..."* he muttered *"And people wonder why I'm always doing small work instead of catching bounties."*

Standing up, he tapped on Hyrkine's shoulders, trying to get his attention.

*"Hey kid, I think you have something of mine."* he said.

It was time to make a scene.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *"Name's Denzel Draav Seth,"* he paused to drink again, *"And you would be?" *he glances back at Kyle, sensing something is going on, but there doesn't appear to be anything going on so he turns back to Elle.



Elle hoped Denzel didn't notice the man whose blaster had been stolen, or that man in question realized he'd been robbed and raised a scene. This was hard enough without him on guard, especially when he looked as if he could crack her skull between his hands with disturbingly little effort.

Belatedly she realized he'd asked her name, and her real name tumbled out before she'd even thought to consider an alias: "Rostu, my name's Elle Rostu."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

((Not sure how to react since Strongarm said Kyle didn't notice the missing gun and he decided to notice it anyway.))

Denzel takes her hand and nods, *"Its nice to meet you, Elle."* He keeps a straight face as he hears the name and shakes her hand lightly. His other hand goes to his blaster to make sure its still there and then to his other pocket. His wallet feels lighter, something tells him that the same jackal who stole this guys (Kyle's) gun is the same one who stole his cash. As he lets go of her hand and pulls his other out of his pocket he hears a distinct, high pitched beeping noise. 

He glances down at his side to see a small cylindrical robot with a dome top. The triangular sensor eye fixes itself on him and then the head rotates to look at Elle. The robot lets out another series of beeps. 

*"Okay, but I thought I told you to stay on the ship,"* he glared down at the droid and then looks back up at Elle, *"This is my R7 unit "Avvie", she's a little moody--I think the Jawa's that sold her to me did something to her processors because she's also disobedient."* On the last word he leaned down and spoke directly into Avvie's dome, his tone slightly annoyed. 

Avvie just made a sad sound that seemed almost distinctly like an 'Aww'.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 17, 2009)

Hyrkine was slightly annoyed that he had been caught.  He thought he was a better thief than that.  Another person in the bar, Hyrkine thought he heard the man's name was Denzel, looked he was coming towards him before a droid interrupted him.  Hyrkine looked at Kyle and came to a quick conclusion: this was not a fight he could win.  Hyrkine turned to Kyle and began to speak.  *"Alright, I'll give you your blaster back,"* he said.    *"But only if you get the bartender to get me a drink of water, since he seems to be ignoring me."*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 17, 2009)

*"Not a problem, hell I'll even buy your drink for you for giving it back so quickly. I would have been in some trouble had we caused a scene."* he said smirking as he took his blaster back.

He holstered his blaster, comforting him. He wouldn't have to risk losing his bounty today. He sat back down and called to the barkeeper.

*"Hey barkeep, get this kid a drink."* he said. Turning to Hyrkine, he asked *"What's your name kid?"*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Denzel watched the two of them from his spot next to Elle. He didn't move, perhaps this wasn't the person who'd stolen his credits. Most of it was on the ship anyway. 

"Avvie" examined Elle curiously, the droid seemed overly preoccupied with the girl and she watched every movement she made.


----------



## Apprentice (Aug 17, 2009)

Kane and Aryan cruised into the restuarant which was packed. They both came in side by side heavily cloaked so their armor would be hidden to everyone. Aryan wore a torn brown clock a dn Kan wore a raggid black cloak.The both wore no helmet so their carmel straightface and crystal blue eyes was out in the open. They both sat in seats at teh bar. 
"Eh can i get a drink over here" Aryan waved to the bar tender with a smile. 
"This is the drop off, good luck" Kane whispered to Aryan as he left the bar and sat in the cloaked ship hoping to get off the planet alive.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2009)

Elle supposed that a spoiled city girl wouldn't be as fascinated by a droid as she was, but she hadn't seen one that wasn't junked and broken in years. The steady beeping and mechanical hum reminded her of the old days with her family, and she couldn't tear herself away from the droid.

"How much was she?" she asked. She had no use for a droid, and would never be able to steal and save enough to buy one, but still just the thought of it cheered her. "What can she do?"


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 17, 2009)

Hyrkine was glad that Kyle hadn't gotten into a fight.  He didn't want to get hurt, despite the fact that he loved to steal.  When Kyle began to talk to him, Hyrkine sighed to himself.  He really wasn't in the mood to talk, but based on the looks people in the bar were giving him, he didn't want to get into any trouble.  Talking might be a good way to pass the time until the Imperials left Calma Muun.  *"I'm Hyrkine,"* he said to Kyle.  *"I've lived on this planet all my life.  Where are you from?"*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle supposed that a spoiled city girl wouldn't be as fascinated by a droid as she was, but she hadn't seen one that wasn't junked and broken in years. The steady beeping and mechanical hum reminded her of the old days with her family, and she couldn't tear herself away from the droid.
> 
> "How much was she?" she asked. She had no use for a droid, and would never be able to steal and save enough to buy one, but still just the thought of it cheered her. "What can she do?"



Denzel looked back at Elle, *"Oh, Avvie?"*

At the sound of her name, the droid hummed with approval and rotated her dome, she brandished some of her little features out, protecting a hologram, running a saw and then shooting out her data port. After a moment she pulled them all back in. 

Denzel kicked the droid playfully, *"Show off,"* he said and then chuckled. *"Avvie's just an Astrometrics droid, helps me keep my ship up and my head down." *

---------

*At the Other end of the bar, through the crowded room by the door* a Wookie entered wearing a long coat and tucking his hands into his pockets. Oddly the Wookie also had on glasses and a certain something about him that made him just seem different. He stared through the crowds for a moment looking for some place to sit or stand. 

There seemed to be an open spot by *Kyle *and *Hyrkine,* more importantly, they looked like they were calm enough that he might have a word with them. 

He walked up to the two men and placed a furry paw-hand on the table, *"Excuse me, gentlemen, might I have a word with you?" *he spoke perfect Galactic Basic, none of the usual throaty sounds of the Wookie languages.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 17, 2009)

*IN SPACE*

In a briefing room on board a Star Destroyer in Orbit. An Imperial admiral finished preparations for a meeting about to take place with a couple of odd sorts. An overly eccentric, if skilled, pilot, and some kind of imperial agent whose skills have not yet been revealed to him.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 17, 2009)

Hyrkine turned to Lofbev and stared in shock.  He had seen strange aliens before, but nothing like this.  The hairy alien was wearing a coat, but even stranger, he had glasses.  *"Um, hi,"* Hyrkine said after the alien spoke.  Despite the fact that Lofbev didn't sound like a fighter by the way he spoke, those teeth were razor sharp.  *"How can I help you?"* Hyrkine asked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> Hyrkine turned to Lofbev and stared in shock.  He had seen strange aliens before, but nothing like this.  The hairy alien was wearing a coat, but even stranger, he had glasses.  *"Um, hi,"* Hyrkine said after the alien spoke.  Despite the fact that Lofbev didn't sound like a fighter by the way he spoke, those teeth were razor sharp.  *"How can I help you?"* Hyrkine asked.



*Lofbev @ the table with Hyrkine and Kyle*
*"I ran across some trouble this morning, it appears my dwelling was burned down and many of my possessions with it. Have you seen anyone suspicious looking?" *

The Wookie pushed his glasses up onto his face and glanced around suspiciously.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Lofbev @ the table with Hyrkine and Kyle*
> *"I ran across some trouble this morning, it appears my dwelling was burned down and many of my possessions with it. Have you seen anyone suspicious looking?" *
> 
> The Wookie pushed his glasses up onto his face and glanced around suspiciously.



Hyrkine thought to himself for a moment.  *"I guess I might be willing to point out to you a potential culprit- for a price, of course,"* he said to Lofbev.  *"It'll cost you, oh... 50 credits,"* Hyrkine continued.  Maybe this could make up for the fact that Kyle had noticed the missing blaster Hyrkine reasoned.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> Hyrkine thought to himself for a moment.  *"I guess I might be willing to point out to you a potential culprit- for a price, of course,"* he said to Lofbev.  *"It'll cost you, oh... 50 credits,"* Hyrkine continued.  Maybe this could make up for the fact that Kyle had noticed the missing blaster Hyrkine reasoned.



*"Fifty credits?"* Lofbev stood up, *"I haven't got money to toss around like that, I'll just ask elsewhere." 
*
The Wookie made his way to the other end of the room to ask another man near the bar if they had seen anything (this can be any random stranger), *"Excuse me sir, I was wondering if you might have heard anything about a house fire that occured earlier?" 
*


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Denzel looked back at Elle, *"Oh, Avvie?"*
> 
> At the sound of her name, the droid hummed with approval and rotated her dome, she brandished some of her little features out, protecting a hologram, running a saw and then shooting out her data port. After a moment she pulled them all back in.
> 
> Denzel kicked the droid playfully, *"Show off,"* he said and then chuckled. *"Avvie's just an Astrometrics droid, helps me keep my ship up and my head down." *




Elle was actually starting to regret taking Denzel's credits, now that he seemed to be halfway decent. She shoved her hands into her pockets, her right hand wrapping around the hilt of the lightsaber there and she idly traced over it as she watched the little droid whirr about.

"You have a ship?" she asked, hoping she didn't appear over-eager. This planet had seemed safe, even with the death of her family and Depa Billaba, but the masses of stormtroopers that now flooded the streets and the rumors of spaceships watching the planet from above the atmosphere--maybe she could stowaway when he left.

"What do ya use it for, trading? What do you do?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle was actually starting to regret taking Denzel's credits, now that he seemed to be halfway decent. She shoved her hands into her pockets, her right hand wrapping around the hilt of the lightsaber there and she idly traced over it as she watched the little droid whirr about.
> 
> "You have a ship?" she asked, hoping she didn't appear over-eager. This planet had seemed safe, even with the death of her family and Depa Billaba, but the masses of stormtroopers that now flooded the streets and the rumors of spaceships watching the planet from above the atmosphere--maybe she could stowaway when he left.
> 
> "What do ya use it for, trading? What do you do?"



The girl seem to take delight in the fact that he had a ship, he smiled back, *"Yeah I own a Firespray-31-class patrol and attack craft, she's been through more than a few scraps but she keeps on kicking. Her names Exodus." *

He took a few more drinks and Avvie beeped and blooped along as if she had something to say. 

*"As for my profession, yeah I do a kind of trading, I guess you could say that." *

He threw his arm up around Elle's back and leaned in close to her, *"I could also be persuaded to provide transport...I mean this place seems a little too dangerous for a beautiful girl like yourself." *

Avvie chirped in a sarcastic tone.


----------



## Apprentice (Aug 17, 2009)

Aryan turned around to see a fur covered creature behind him. He flinched slightly, and asked the furry creature. "I hear alot of things in my line of work, what is it to you"? Aryan had no idea what the furry creature was speaking of but he thought it could be useful.  *"Umm can you fill me in on anybody anyhere, maybe some one worth a profit"?*


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2009)

Deep under his hood, Jace's eyes went wide. He was visibly startled, which was something that didn't happen often. He got startled all the time, but he'd be damned if he let anyone see it.

But then again, things like a Wookie speaking perfect Galactic basic tended to do things like that to you. He spit water out from under his hood and looked at the Wookie in utter disbelief. He didn't even think that it was possible for a Wookie to talk like that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Apprentice said:


> Aryan turned around to see a fur covered creature behind him. He flinched slightly, and asked the furry creature. "I hear alot of things in my line of work, what is it to you"? Aryan had no idea what the furry creature was speaking of but he thought it could be useful.  *"Umm can you fill me in on anybody anyhere, maybe some one worth a profit"?*



As Lofbev spoke he noticed a Jawa nearby spitting out his drink. He ignored it as Aryan replied. 

He looked the man up and down, trying to figure out what profession that he could be talking about. He grumbled under his breath, *"I really haven't got information or anything of that kind, I just need to find the ruffians that did this to my home!" *


----------



## Apprentice (Aug 17, 2009)

Aryan got up from his seat after not getting his drink. He placed a hand on the fur creature's shoulder. *"Well normally I don't offer any assistance but...."* Aryan began to whisper *"Im a bounty hunter mate and whom ever your looking is probablly on the market for a price, and i dont interfere with other hunter's sport". *Aryan sat back down and said to the fur creature. *" Give me some info on a bounty in this god for saken place  na d i'll help you, that is if there is a bounty".*


----------



## Caedus (Aug 17, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> *IN SPACE*
> 
> In a briefing room on board a Star Destroyer in Orbit. An Imperial admiral finished preparations for a meeting about to take place with a couple of odd sorts. An overly eccentric, if skilled, pilot, and some kind of imperial agent whose skills have not yet been revealed to him.



He stood there, arms folded, completely covered in his black cloak. He leaned against part of the wall as he eyed the pilot he was told to meet. He rarely met other Imperials and he often work alone. This was a perfect chance to prove himself to the Imperial Higher-ups. He was hungry...hungry for more power, the glory of being a Sith Lord was something he could not ignore. He had nothing else in this galaxy but himself, he intended to help cure this galaxy of rebellious fools. 

"_So...what makes you so special?" _The cloaked figure asked. His eyes looked up slightly at the pilot, his face mostly hidden from his cloak. The Imperial Agent waited for a response, curious to see what a meeting was made between the two.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Apprentice said:


> Aryan got up from his seat after not getting his drink. He placed a hand on the fur creature's shoulder. *"Well normally I don't offer any assistance but...."* Aryan began to whisper *"Im a bounty hunter mate and whom ever your looking is probablly on the market for a price, and i dont interfere with other hunter's sport". *Aryan sat back down and said to the fur creature. *" Give me some info on a bounty in this god for saken place  na d i'll help you, that is if there is a bounty".*



Lofbev pulled away from the man jerking his furry arm away and letting out a small growl, *"I don't deal with bounty hunters, I'd rather get my information elsewhere!" *

--------------------

Denzel thought he had overheard the word bounty hunter. He had seen the other suspicious types in the bar. If this girl was who he thought she was, he wouldn't turn her in...this wasn't the dangerous criminal they said he was after. But if anyone else noticed her there could be trouble. 

He pulled her close lifting his drink off the surface of the bar and then he glanced around. Couldn't leave the bar, so he had to find somewhere inside to go. *"What do you say we go find a more quiet corner to sit and talk in?" *he asked her.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The girl seem to take delight in the fact that he had a ship, he smiled back, *"Yeah I own a Firespray-31-class patrol and attack craft, she's been through more than a few scraps but she keeps on kicking. Her names Exodus." *
> 
> He took a few more drinks and Avvie beeped and blooped along as if she had something to say.
> 
> ...



Elle stared into her drink, considering his suggestion. There would be a price of course, for transport. Nothing was free. The question was if she was willing to pay it. There weren't many things she hadn't done to stay alive on the streets for six years and this would be far from the worst of them and yet--

It felt wrong to cheapen the body Depa Billaba had died to save. Murder and theft were one thing, but she wouldn't cross this line until she had no other choice. The Empire would probably move on in a few months anyway.

She leaned out of his embrace. "I think I should probably go." She bent down to pat the droid and stood up, still clutching at her drink.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle stared into her drink, considering his suggestion. There would be a price of course, for transport. Nothing was free. The question was if she was willing to pay it. There weren't many things she hadn't done to stay alive on the streets for six years and this would be far from the worst of them and yet--
> 
> It felt wrong to cheapen the body Depa Billaba had died to save. Murder and theft were one thing, but she wouldn't cross this line until she had no other choice. The Empire would probably move on in a few months anyway.
> 
> She leaned out of his embrace. "I think I should probably go." She bent down to pat the droid and stood up, still clutching at her drink.



Denzel grabbed her lightly by the arm, *"Wait, it what's the matter?"* he asked her, *"Was it something I said?" *


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Denzel grabbed her lightly by the arm, *"Wait, it what's the matter?"* he asked her, *"Was it something I said?" *



Elle shrugged. "I don't have the money to pay for off-planet travel. And I'm not willing to sleep my way onto your ship."


----------



## materpillar (Aug 17, 2009)

Caedus said:


> He stood there, arms folded, completely covered in his black cloak. He leaned against part of the wall as he eyed the pilot he was told to meet. He rarely met other Imperials and he often work alone. This was a perfect chance to prove himself to the Imperial Higher-ups. He was hungry...hungry for more power, the glory of being a Sith Lord was something he could not ignore. He had nothing else in this galaxy but himself, he intended to help cure this galaxy of rebellious fools.
> 
> "_So...what makes you so special?"_ The cloaked figure asked. His eyes looked up slightly at the pilot, his face mostly hidden from his cloak. The Imperial Agent waited for a response, curious to see what a meeting was made between the two.



Cyrus had just walked in and was standing at attention while _the admiral_ prepared the briefing.  To be honest he was still rather sore and weak from being in a coma until fairly recently, not that has ever particularly strong to begin with.  The pilot had no idea what he was about to be briefed on, but it was obviously important and had something to do with the hooded figure.  Escort maybe?  Well he'd know soon enough, so in the mean time he had been eyeing the cloaked figure curiously, and perhaps a little to obviously.

"_So...what makes you so special?"_

Cyrus looked hesitantly towards the admiral.  Rumor had it that several Ensigns thrown out of an airlock for starting rumors by said admiral.  Even though he doubted something similar would happen to him, Cyrus didn't want to push his luck.  After waiting several seconds, assuming the admiral didn't care about small talk, the pilot responded. "I suppose that's because I have the potential to become the empire's best pilot.  I also have other useful abilities that are... confidential. I'm not sure you have the clearance to be told... sir?"  The last bit was obviously a question.  Again Cyrus glanced toward the admiral fearfully.

OOC: I don't know if the ensigns got killed or not, or if only one of them did.  But rumors are rumors no?  also admiral will probably address him as QQ-14-3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle shrugged. "I don't have the money to pay for off-planet travel. And I'm not willing to sleep my way onto your ship."



He caught her by the arm, "I'm not asking you to," he said suddenly, "No payment, just someone to help run the ship and keep me and Avvie company--you have my word." 

He held out a gloved hand.

Avvie began to rotate in place and make loud noises, it seemed that it might have just been the droid entertaining herself.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He caught her by the arm, "I'm not asking you to," he said suddenly, "No payment, just someone to help run the ship and keep me and Avvie company--you have my word."
> 
> He held out a gloved hand.
> 
> Avvie began to rotate in place and make loud noises, it seemed that it might have just been the droid entertaining herself.



Elle looked away from him and placed her drink back on the bar.

"I'm not very good with mechanics. You'll have to teach me how to work on the ship."


She peeled the leather glove off her right hand and shoved it sloppily into her pocket before taking his hand.

"But if you're stupid enough to offer a girl you just met a position on your ship, I'll be stupid enough to accept." She shook his hand and gave him a small smile.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle looked away from him and placed her drink back on the bar.
> 
> "I'm not very good with mechanics. You'll have to teach me how to work on the ship."
> 
> ...



He clasped her hand tight, "I promise to show you what I can, Avvie will help," he pointed to the droid. 

When he released her hand he glanced around nonchalantly, "Lets go find a table somewhere," he said trying to lead her to an empty table on the far side of the room.


----------



## Apprentice (Aug 17, 2009)

Aryan shrugged his shoulders as the fur creature stated his point. Aryan got up from his seat and walked to the front of the door scanning the area for anyone of suspicion. Aryan hoped to cause a large scene to draw attention away from his soon to be orbited brother. He streched his arms in a yawn accidently revealing some of his Mandalorian armor. He didn't notice and hopfully no one else did.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He clasped her hand tight, "I promise to show you what I can, Avvie will help," he pointed to the droid.
> 
> When he released her hand he glanced around nonchalantly, "Lets go find a table somewhere," he said trying to lead her to an empty table on the far side of the room.



Elle followed Denzel to the table and sat down across from him. Propping her chin up on her fist, she looked at him.

"What do you trade in? Anything I should know not to mess with?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle followed Denzel to the table and sat down across from him. Propping her chin up on her fist, she looked at him.
> 
> "What do you trade in? Anything I should know not to mess with?"



"I'm going to be straight with you, since your going to find out sooner or later, I'm a bounty hunter," he kept his voice as low as he could. "I came here looking for you I think, but someone lied to me and set me up...you aren't what you told me you are..." 

Avvie's mechanical arm came out and she slapped Denzel's drink down. He dodged the spilled liquid.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "I'm going to be straight with you, since your going to find out sooner or later, I'm a bounty hunter," he kept his voice as low as he could. "I came here looking for you I think, but someone lied to me and set me up...you aren't what you told me you are..."
> 
> Avvie's mechanical arm came out and she slapped Denzel's drink down. He dodged the spilled liquid.



Elle freezes. She wants to say something and her mouth opens, but nothing comes out and she can barely hear anything at all. If he is still talking, explaining, she can not tell. She can hear the rabbit-quick _thump thump_ of her heart. The dim lights of the bar are suddenly bright, far too bright, and almost without thought her free hand slips into her pouch. Her fingers wrap around the hilt of her lightsaber and her thumb hovers over the button. 

"I've never done anything to deserve a bounty hunter, I mean I've stolen some stuff. Force, I've got half the credits that were in your wallet in my pocket right now," Elle is babbling and she knows it, but she can't think. She can only react. "Why? Who sent you after me? What did they tell you I was?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle freezes. She wants to say something and her mouth opens, but nothing comes out and she can barely hear anything at all. If he is still talking, explaining, she can not tell. She can hear the rabbit-quick _thump thump_ of her heart. The dim lights of the bar are suddenly bright, far too bright, and almost without thought her free hand slips into her pouch. Her fingers wrap around the hilt of her lightsaber and her thumb hovers over the button.
> 
> "I've never done anything to deserve a bounty hunter, I mean I've stolen some stuff. Force, I've got half the credits that were in your wallet in my pocket right now," Elle is babbling and she knows it, but she can't think. She can only react. "Why? Who sent you after me? What did they tell you I was?



Denzel looks completely calm and places a hand over her arm, "Calm down, I'm not going to hurt you or turn you in...I don't know the guys name because that's just the kind of shit I deal with in this world, names are better left unsaid. My only rule of thumb is don't deal with the Hutts and stay out of the Empire's way, but truthfully I crossed your path before I knew who you were and you seem sweet so I'm going to try and get you out of this." 

He lifted his glass and looked at the last drops of what Avvie spilt, "So we can agree to be partners in this as long as you like, it'll keep you safe." 

Denzel looked to the Wookie wandering about, "I might have to go get this gullible _nerfherder too_, doesn't he know his race can't just wander free like that?"


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Denzel looks completely calm and places a hand over her arm, "Calm down, I'm not going to hurt you or turn you in...I don't know the guys name because that's just the kind of shit I deal with in this world, names are better left unsaid. My only rule of thumb is don't deal with the Hutts and stay out of the Empire's way, but truthfully I crossed your path before I knew who you were and you seem sweet so I'm going to try and get you out of this."
> 
> He lifted his glass and looked at the last drops of what Avvie spilt, "So we can agree to be partners in this as long as you like, it'll keep you safe."
> 
> Denzel looked to the Wookie wandering about, "I might have to go get this gullible _nerfherder too_, doesn't he know his race can't just wander free like that?"



Elle gave him another one of her small smiles, but her right hand didn't leave her lightsaber. 

"Ok," she said, a little surprised at how steady her voice sounded. "Go talk some sense into that Wookie and then maybe we can get off this Force-blasted planet in a few days."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle gave him another one of her small smiles, but her right hand didn't leave her lightsaber.
> 
> "Ok," she said, a little surprised at how steady her voice sounded. "Go talk some sense into that Wookie and then maybe we can get off this Force-blasted planet in a few days."



He looked at her, "Not leaving you here alone," Denzel said, "I think he will be fine for the time being, we don't want to gather too much attention, someone over there is looking for a bounty and I saw some other unsavory types too..." 

"...then there's the Imperials outside."


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> He looked at her, "Not leaving you here alone," Denzel said, "I think he will be fine for the time being, we don't want to gather too much attention, someone over there is looking for a bounty and I saw some other unsavory types too..."
> 
> "...then there's the Imperials outside."



Elle tried to resist the urge to glare at him, and failed rather miserably.

"I've manged to avoid Imperial notice for six years on my own. They never notice me. I make sure of it. I'm far from helpless.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Denzel nodded to her, "Fair enough then," he stood from his seat, "Watch Avvie, make sure she behaves." 

He headed across the room to speak with the Wookie. When he reached the huge creature and reached his hand out to touch the Wookie's arm. "Hey, can I have a word with you?" he points to the table where Avvie and Elle are. 

When they reach the table he asks, "What are you doing walking around without someone, didn't you see the Troops outside?" 

Lofbev glanced to Elle, "I've always been safe here." 

"And why do you speak, you know...like us?" asked Denzel pointing to Elle and himself. 

"Speech impediment..."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> Hyrkine was glad that Kyle hadn't gotten into a fight.  He didn't want to get hurt, despite the fact that he loved to steal.  When Kyle began to talk to him, Hyrkine sighed to himself.  He really wasn't in the mood to talk, but based on the looks people in the bar were giving him, he didn't want to get into any trouble.  Talking might be a good way to pass the time until the Imperials left Calma Muun.  *"I'm Hyrkine,"* he said to Kyle.  *"I've lived on this planet all my life.  Where are you from?"*





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *At the Other end of the bar, through the crowded room by the door* a Wookie entered wearing a long coat and tucking his hands into his pockets. Oddly the Wookie also had on glasses and a certain something about him that made him just seem different. He stared through the crowds for a moment looking for some place to sit or stand.
> 
> There seemed to be an open spot by *Kyle *and *Hyrkine,* more importantly, they looked like they were calm enough that he might have a word with them.
> 
> He walked up to the two men and placed a furry paw-hand on the table, *"Excuse me, gentlemen, might I have a word with you?" *he spoke perfect Galactic Basic, none of the usual throaty sounds of the Wookie languages.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Lofbev @ the table with Hyrkine and Kyle*
> *"I ran across some trouble this morning, it appears my dwelling was burned down and many of my possessions with it. Have you seen anyone suspicious looking?" *
> 
> The Wookie pushed his glasses up onto his face and glanced around suspiciously.



Kyle had zoned out for a bit, he was thinking of his father for some odd reason. He immediately checked his pockets and his holsters to see if everything was there. His recent brush with Hyrkine has made him a bit cautious. The problem with Kyle is that he zones out often. It's not exactly something he can control, though he seemed to always hear what had been said to him while he was zoning out.

*"Hyrkine eh?* he said *"Nice name kid."*

He got up and stretched a bit, he really was tired of sitting in this bar. Kyle was used to action, not sitting around doing nothing. Despite being annoyed at the Imperials, he sat back down.

*"I was born on Hapes."* Kyle said *"I've traveled to many planets though, even my family's home world Mandalore."*

Kyle got up and looked for Lofbev until he saw him on the other side of the bar talking Elle and Denzel. He walked across the room until he got to Lofbev and the others.

*"Hey, um, wookie?"* he said being unsure as of what to think as he waited for Lofbev's response.

It certainly wasn't smart to call someone by their race, but a simple 'Hey you' wouldn't exactly work, so what Kyle said would have to do. Besides, Kyle could handle himself, though a wookie would give him too much trouble. Unnecessary trouble wasn't exactly his thing. He glanced at Elle and Denzel, smiled, and then looked back at Lofbev, his face looking slightly contorted due to thoughts of what may happen.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Briefing Room*

"Settle down gentlemen. Before we begin I will introduce myself. I am Admiral Piett," he began, "As you may know, our objective is the annihilation of the Agamar Insurgency. Many members of the rebellion once belonged to the local insurgency. For a time we were able to ignore the Insurgents because so many of them left Agamar to join the Rebellion that they lost the ability to cause disruption across the planet. However, several of the surviving Rebels from Hoth have returned home to  Agamar and the Insurgency is beginning to grow again. That is why the fleet has come here."

"Although Agamar is an out of the way world, it serves a vital function. It is the leading producer of food in this region of space. A major disruption caused by the insurrection will be very expensive to Empire's budget, a lot more expensive than deploying a force this size to keep that from happening."

"That said, we have a priority target that needs to be captured or killed and the task of doing this will be left to the two of you."

Piett hits a button a console, on his side of the table diplaying a holographic picture.

​
"This man is Keyan Farlander. This propaganda image is the latest we have of him in our database. Our informants have confirmed that Farlander is on Agamar and has made contact with the Insurgents." 

"Farlander was well documented in the data we recovered from the Rebellion. He was one of the Rebellion's top fighter pilots. He was the commander of a squadron of B-wings." Piett paused to hit another button that displayed an image of a B-wing starfighter.


*Spoiler*: __ 




​



"Although the Rebellion has disbanded, it is beleived he still has B-wing."

Piett took a drink of water from a nearby glass before he continued, "Now what I am about to tell you is classified. The official story is that a strike team infiltrated the Rebel Base secretly, destroyed several key systems, and killed Obi-wan Kenobi and Luke Skywalker."

"The disruption caused by the strike team sent the Rebels into Chaos and also lost them the protection of their Planetary Sheild and Ion Canon. The Rebel transports where forced to launch prematurely, unaware that the fleet under the Command of the Grand Admiral used the Astroid belt as cover from the Rebel's sensors. When the Rebels made their move the fleet micro jumped from the asteroid belt to Hoth creating and interdiction field that trapped the kept the rebels the transports from making the jump to lightspeed while setting them directly in front of our cannons. The majority of the surviving Rebel forces where cut down in seconds."

"While the part about the fleet destroying the Rebel transports is certainly true, the truth is that there was no strike team that infiltrated the Rebel Base and caused all that destruction. The attack was carried out by a lone agent of the Emperor who was specifically trained in how to fight Jedi. He infiltrated the base, destroyed the shield generator and destroyed the Ion Cannon, and fought Obi-Wan Kenobi and Luke Skywalker on his own while killing many rebels in the Process."

"However, at one point he was surprised by a Rebel pilot, who he claimed used the force to cause a major collapse of one of the main corridors, cutting him off from one of his secondary objectives which allowed several Rebels to escape on smaller craft. From the data we have gathered, we believe that man to be Keyan Farlander."

"Your mission is to work together and coordinate the operation to kill or capture Farlander when the time comes. Farlander is not expected to be alone." Piett turned to John and said, "You will have access small army battalion for ground fighting. While you," he said while turning Cyrus, "will be given temporary command of a several Squadrons to ensure he doesn't escape should he make it off the ground and to aide him in his mission."

"I will act as your commanding officer until the completion of your mission. The capability of our enemy is an unknown quantity, that said failure will not be tolerated. You are dismissed."


*In the Restaurant*

The relative and delicate piece of the of the Resturant ended suddenly when a series of loud crashes are heard coming from the partitioned area. At almost the same moment a Stromtroopers with blasters raised start pouring in threw the front door.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

No sooner than when the Wookie spoke last the Stromtroopers burst in brandishing weapons and piling into the room. 

_They're not looking for us of course, they're here for someone else._ Denzel knew in his mind this wasn't meant for them, this was just one of those unfortunate accidental occurrences. He touched Elle's hand, grasping it and thinking so loudly in his own head that it was as if his voice echoed _Stay calm and trust me on this, Elle. _

He had a strange sensation, a flash of something and it was gone. He sat there clutching her hand.

Avvie fell silent and her sensor shut off seemingly. She turned to face the table. Lofbev sat quielty watching the storm troopers.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2009)

Kyle turned and looked at the Stormtroopers. Hopefully they weren't after his bounty. The Empire surely had better things to do than to essentially take 10000 credits from him. He observed the Stormtroopers carefully, hoping to see anyone he knew. Kyle knew some of the Stormtroopers here from turning in numerous rebels to them. The few that he knew usually had some giveaway on their armor. 

*"This is just annoying,"* he muttered.

He continued to look at the Stormtroopers but still couldn't find anyone that could be his acquaintances. This wasn't good. If any of his acquaintances, Jack, Dev, or even Akis, were here then he could easily find out what was going on, and even be able to leave. Unfortunately it looked like he was gonna stay here a bit longer.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 18, 2009)

Hyrkine was about to finish his drink of water when the stormtroopers burst in to the bar.  At least it meant that they weren't going to blow stuff up from space like the last time the Imperials were here.  But it would mean it could take a while before this all cleared up.  Hyrkine wondered who the Imperials were searching for.       

Hyrkine looked at Kyle, whose eyes were focused directly on the stormtroopers.   Hyrkine finished his drink and watched the stormtroopers through the corner of his eye, not wanting to get there attention but still wanting to see what would happen.


----------



## Apprentice (Aug 18, 2009)

Aryan slid into a dark corner to hopefully avoid questioning and interrogation. He held his hands under his cloak gripping the unseen twin WESTAR-34 blaster pistols. If things began to heat up, he wouldnt be a helpless corpse. He look around to the other people in the bar to watch their reactions. A thermal detonator could end this quick but he would be blown to pieces too. He casually leaned against the dark corner wall and waited to see if the stormtroopers would reveal their purpose here.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 18, 2009)

Elle squeezed Denzel's hand. "I'll trust you, but if I don't get out of this alive, I'm killing you. Promise." 

The lightsaber that had once been a source of strength and purpose felt like it was burning a beacon in her pouch. If they searched her, if they found that...


"What do you think they're hear for?" She whispered quietly.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle squeezed Denzel's hand. "I'll trust you, but if I don't get out of this alive, I'm killing you. Promise."
> 
> The lightsaber that had once been a source of strength and purpose felt like it was burning a beacon in her pouch. If they searched her, if they found that...
> 
> ...



He could have sworn he didn't speak out loud but then again he couldn't be sure. He kept his hands away from his blaster and both up on top of the table calmly playing with her fingers as if nothing was going on. 

In as low a tone as possible he said, "Not us." 

Avvie stayed silent and all eyes in the bar were on the Stormtroopers as they decided their next move.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2009)

The three men that Kyle had identified as "bounty hunters" earlier all knock their tables over the face the door and crouch behind them for cover. Although bounty hunting may have been their day jobs at one point, but it's pretty clear that right now they're resistance fighters.

The Storm Troopers immediately start shooting at the overturned tables. None of them manage to hit the three men. The Bartender yells for everyone to , "get down." The civilians hit the floor, but one of them standing in the wrong place gets tagged by blaster fire from one of the storm troopers and dies on the spot.

Three tables in the Restaurant, including the one the Starx brothers where sitting at, levitate and fly across the room to the front door, knocking two stormtroopers back threw the opening, and pinning another one under the tables. The partition is pulled back buy an unseen hand, and behind it are several more resistance fighters hiding behind overturned tables. 

Among the people behind the partition is the man the bounty hunters in the room easily recognize as having the highest bounty on this planet. 100,000 credits. It's also the man that the locals recognize as Agamar's most famous Rebel, Keyan Farlander. 

The bounty hunters also recall Farlander's bounty is only good to them if they can bring him in alive.

Farlander is accompanied by two more resistance fighters, including Ga'Nara. The Blond woman who went back into the partitioned area before seems to be missing.

A half dozen Storm troopers are in the restaurant, shooting at as many resistance fighters.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

Avvie jostles herself over and falls to the floor to lay on her side. At the moment that the tables flip, Denzel shoves the Wookie to the floor and pulls Elle down to cover her under his body. 

Avvie is rocking side to side making small chirps as the fight rages on. 

"Stay calm," he tells Elle and Lofbev. "We might have to get out of here if this gets worse..." 

Those powers that the man displayed, they were that of Jedi. He couldn't believe it as he saw the tables fly into those Imperials but there was a real, live Jedi in the place with them. 

Something seemed familiar about it, like he knew the feeling of having one so powerful around but he shook it off.


----------



## Apprentice (Aug 18, 2009)

Aryan immediatly took action, he threw he cloak off revealing the restof his armor. He quickly drew his blasters from his waistand hopped over the bar firing at the troopers.He makes a good cover and countinually fires and covers, fires and covers. Upon firing over the bar a second time he notices a hugebounty on this planet, he thought to himself ifhe could ricochet a blast to him he would be weaken, though it was to risky so he did't take action towards the bounty. He instaed continued his unmerciflu fire towards the stormtroopers.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 18, 2009)

Hyrkine took cover under the stool he was sitting on as the resistance members opened fire.  He watched, surprised, as tables flew at the stormtroopers.  Hyrkine had never seen anything like this before.  He had heard rumors that Darth Vader had supernatural powers, but he thought that was just a myth.  Hyrkine remained crouched under the stool, not wanting to get involved with the fighting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 18, 2009)

Jace gapes. Force powers! Fighting the Empire! Then some kind of rebel alliance still perseveres! He nearly jumps with joy but restrains himself. He had been hiding since the Massacre of Hoth, not daring to let anyone see his powers, but if this man was brave enough..... Jace made up his mind. One hand shot out, invisible force slamming into a stormtrooper's knees. His other wrist rolled slightly, and from within the folds of his cloak, a small, shining lightsaber hilt popped into his hands. In two one swift stroke, the stormtrooper was missing his head. Jace turned to Kyle and bowed slightly, the returned to cutting down stormtroopers. 3 Imperial troopers pulled up in front of him and began firing. Jace closed his eyes, reaching out with the force. His lightsaber shifted slightly, getting ready to deflect the attacks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2009)

((Nicodemus, there are two problems with your post. The first is that you are attempting to do too much. Combat takes place in rounds that essentially allow you to attempt one or two actions and move a little bit, but not much more than that. The second problem is that there is an opportunity for failure at your actions. Although there is a very good chance that you could succeed with some of your early actions, there is also a chance that wont succeed. What you are allowed to say is that you are attempting, but you cannot automatically succeed in any action where there is a significant chance of failure.))


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2009)

Kyle crouched and still stared in the direction of the stormtroopers. He was guessing they were after the man who was using his Force Powers so ineptly. It would appear that rebellion had come to Agamar in full force. Kyle wasn't sure what to do. He sat there feeling his lightsaber in his coat unsure as to whether or not he should fight against them, or with them.

*"Well I'll be damned if any Stormtrooper takes my damn bounty."* he said growling.

Kyle jumped up, grabbing his blasters from his holsters and starts firing at the rebels, his shots aimed at their hands and feet, if they had any, in order to disable and disarm them. He wasn't losing his bounty today, not by a long shot. If he had to he would get out his lightsaber and take on this Keyan. He kept firing at them, he was firing from their side so they should have been caught by surprise. He didn't know if he had hit anybody but he kept firing.

*"I'll be damned..."* he said as he kept firing, popping up and down to make sure he wasn't a target himself.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 18, 2009)

Elle tried not to flinch at the sound of the fight. She'd get through this just like always: luck and the Force. Tables were already flying on their own. Anyone who noticed what she did would assume it was the work of someone else. 

She wriggled out from under Denzel and peered around the edge of the table. 
_
Be calm. Embrace the Force__. __Just like Depa Billaba told me._

She focused on the closest stormtrooper, and concentrated on doing her best to push him back through the wall. She could do this. She could.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

Denzel clenched his blaster and waited, he didn't want to involve himself or give the Imperials the idea that he would. But he wanted to be ready. He kept it at his side in the holster.


----------



## Apprentice (Aug 18, 2009)

Aryan began to smirk as he jumped over the bar to a near by empty table and began to roll it slowly closer to the stormtroopers. Each little step he attempted to shoot a trooper with each little second goin by, he pressed a small button on his forearm alerting his brother. He was going to get that bounty and split it with his brother even if it meant having to break out of Impreial hands.

*"Die you Jabba but licking bluckers"* Aryan yelled at the guards. As he continued blasting in the doorway, 

*KANE*
Kane recieved the alert his brotehr sent out and headed back to the restaraunt full gear. He hopped to land the ship on the restaruant crushing the Imperial attack, though he doughted if he would suceed, so he aimed for a landing platfor. he swiched the Nabuu ship on auto pilot and threw off the cloak. He grabbedhis brother's other gun adn waited to arrive back at the resturant


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Aryan* guns down a Storm trooper from behind the relative safety of the bar. The shot to the torso was pretty close to his heart, and the trooper was already dieing before he hit the ground.

*Jace* does indeed manage cut down one of the troopers with his light saber, however it makes him a target to the other troopers.

*Kyle* manages to hit the hand of one of the resistance fighters. His hand draws up helplessely and its possible he may never regain the use of it again without proper and prompt medical attention. One of the Resistance fighters notices Kyle shooting at their man and calls out the others saying, "That Bounty Hunter is shooting at us!"

*Elle* managed to knock a storm trooper into the wall pretty hard, but not hard enough to put him threw it. The trooper is stunned by the attack and drops his weapon.

*Kane* manages to lift off and flies towards the Restaurant. When he gets out he realizes that the Empire is the town in force Imperial walkers and circling the town's perimeter. Despite the fact that it was earlier claimed that his Naboo ship was cloaked, the fact of the matter is those ships have no such cloaking technology and such technology is highly experimental. So not only is not cloaked, but he's pretty well exposed. 

Almost immediately after it takes off he is hailed, by an Imperial officer who says, "Unidentified freighter, land your craft immediately or you will be shot down."

Sensor readings indicated that aside from Walkers, there is a squadron of TIE interceptors in the air buzzing around the city broken up into three flights  even spaced around the perimeter.



One of the troopers fires at Jace after seeing him cut down a fellow Stormtrooper, he narrowly misses Jace as his shot passes close enough to the Jawa's head for him to feel the heat.

The other two trooper fire at the remaining resistance fighters behind the tables and don't manage to hit either of them.



The Four surviving stormtroopers where all quickly gunned down, including the one who had dropped his blaster when Elle slammed him into the wall.

With the Troopers down, Keyan steps out and uses the force to lift Kyle into the air. Kyle tries to resist, but fails, but Farlander's hold on him is superior.

"If you don't want to end up like those troopers I suggest you better put away your weapon," Farlander declared.

It was no idle threat, with the stormtroopers dispatched, Kyle had no cover to hide behind in the air would make easy pickings for the Resistant fighters who just managed to make 4 kill shots against Stormtroopers without missing. One of the men behind the tables already had his blaster pointed at Kyle while the others where watching for anyone else wanting to start trouble.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2009)

Denzel stood, "Wait a minute Jedi," he dropped his gun as he raised his hands up, "drop that man--I think he was just confused in the fire fight, he's a friend...a friend of mine." 

Avvie pushed herself back upright and whirled about making sounds, "Don't want to see any one else hurt, I've got a pregnant wife over here and the stress could hurt the baby..."


----------



## Damaris (Aug 18, 2009)

Elle shot Denzel a nasty look at the wife comment, but got to her feet, brushing off her clothes.


"Sir?" She asked, directing her question at the man holding Kyle in the air with the Force. "I can heal your injured man." She pointed at the rebel fighter whose hand had been hit by Kyle's blaster.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 18, 2009)

Hyrkine peeked out from under the stool to see if the fight was over when the sounds of shooting stopped.  It seemed that the resistance fighters had won, seeing as how there were several dead stormtroopers lying on the ground.  Kyle seemed to be floating in the air, at the mercy of the same resistance member that had thrown the tables at the stormtroopers earlier.  

Hyrkine considered helping him out, but quickly regressed that thought.  He had his own skin to save.  Figuring that this would be as good a time as any, Hyrkine crawled out from under the stool and attempted to sneak past the resistance members out the front door.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 18, 2009)

*"Just my luck."* he muttered.

He looked at Denzel, silently thanking him. If more Stormtroopers were here then he could have gotten his bounty, but Keyan was too strong for him. Kyle holstered his blasters, waiting for Keyan to put him down. He looked down at Keyan.

*"You do know this is very uncomfortable, Jedi."* he said. 

Looking at Keyan, Kyle seemed to think that he wouldn't let him down. Kyle didn't know what he had to do to get him to let him down. 

*"Well Jedi if you're not gonna let me down, I guess I have to prove I'm no enemy. It is easy to get confused in a bar fight after all."* he said.

Kyle opened his jacket to show his lightsaber, along with the Marek family crest, which was better known as the insignia of the rebellion. Of course he never had been a rebel, but it didn't hurt to have the insignia for times like this. Kyle looked at Keyan again, and he still looked like he was hesitant. Kyle tried to project himself through the force to Keyan to help more but he didn't know if it got to him.

*"Well?"* he said *"Gonna let me down?"*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 19, 2009)

Keyan sat Kyle down.

Hyrkine had little trouble sneaking past the resistance fighters in the room, however he found it quite impossible to get out the door with the tables barricading the doorway. It also doesn't sound like a great idea since he hear more troopers approaching the building. The bartender leaves the bar area and moves back into the area that was partitioned off from the rest of the restaurant that resistance.

The wounded man makes it back to his feet. "I'll be alright until we get back to base," he groans, clutching his hand.

"Listen up," Keyan says, "the Empire has brought force detectors with them, and everyone they find in here is going to be searched and screened. If Force detectors mean anything to you, or if you just don't want the Empire getting a good look at you, I suggest you come with us. Everyone one else, stay where you are."


----------



## Damaris (Aug 19, 2009)

Elle tugged at Denzel's sleeve.

"If the Empire has Force detectors, I'm going with the Rebels, even if you aren't, _husband._ If this is where we split up, it was nice knowing you."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle tugged at Denzel's sleeve.
> 
> "If the Empire has Force detectors, I'm going with the Rebels, even if you aren't, _husband._ If this is where we split up, it was nice knowing you."



Denzel caught her arm, "Not without me you aren't," he said. He let her go and walked over to retrieve his blaster. "I can't have them getting their hands on me and Avvie." 

Lofbev sighed, "Sir Jedi...I can't stay here, they'll surely enslave me if they find me, I've got a ship, its large enough for six and its fast enough to carry us away, if we could get to it..."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

*"Looks like I'm gonna be officially classified as a rebel now, well there go my pay checks."* he said jokingly.

Kyle straightened his jacket out, dusting it off as well. He looked around, and eventually looked at his former target Ga'Nara. Ga'Nara didn't seem to pay attention to him much, and Kyle was glad that he didn't realize that he had been after him. It would have been such a huge problem in getting out of this situation. He then looked around, at Denzel and Elle, Hyrkine, who seemed to be sneaking out, Lofbev, and the others.

*"So I'm assuming we don't have to leave the planet, because if we do I would have to grab my armor."* he said. *"Well mister all powerful Jedi, do we?"*


----------



## Damaris (Aug 19, 2009)

Elle absentmindedly rubbed the spot on her arm where Denzel had grabbed her as she waited for him. The survivors of the bar fight all seemed to be crawling out of the woodwork and the man who had been seized by the Rebel Jedi and whom Denzel had called his friend had been set down. She walked over to him, just as he made some crack about the all-powerful Jedi.


"Where did you get the lightsaber?" She asked casually, hoping he didn't notice the underlying tension in her tone. It would be rather unfortunate if had killed a Jedi to get it. She didn't think anyone would appreciate her attacking him.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

Kyle turned and looked down at Elle.

*"If you must know, it's a family heirloom."* he said *"It belongs to an ancestor of mine who was a Jedi in ancient times, some 4000 years ago if you want to be really accurate."*

He took a closer look at Elle, he thought there was something a bit odd about this girl. It was just a gut feeling though, so he dismissed it quickly and continued.

*"Does that satisfy you young lady?* he asked.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 19, 2009)

Elle smirked and held up her hands. 

"Who said I needed satisfying? I was just curious. Never seen one before."

She leaned in closer, hoping he didn't notice she had to stand on tip-toe to look eye to eye with him.

"Someone seems....defensive."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

Avvie stayed right up under Elle, making a sad sound as she announced she might be leaving. The droid followed her to where Kyle stood.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

*"Defensive eh? It's more like I don't like to talk about it."* he said.

Kyle looked right back her, noticing she was standing on the top of her toes to look him in the eye. He smirked and held back a laugh.

*"Glad I could quell your curiosity miss."* he said.

Kyle then turned picked up a bar stool, sat it upright and then took a seat.

*"Feel free to ask any other questions while I wait for us to leave for the base."* he said.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 19, 2009)

Elle rocked back onto her heels and rested a hand on Avvie.

"I suppose I could ask how you mix up Imperial stormtroopers and rebels, even in a bar fight, but we wouldn't want to get you in trouble." Elle drummed her fingers against Avvie.

"Especially someone trained in the Force like you are. You should have better control over your awareness than that. Someone slacked off teaching you."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

*"You do know what alcohol does to you, don't you?"* he said.

Kyle was good at lying. He had done it for many years and was rarely caught, but when it comes to perceptive people, like nearly everyone in the room, there was a limit to how long he could keep it up.

*"Besides I'm not that good with the Force, I really only know how to do two things."* he said.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 19, 2009)

Hyrkine groaned in disappointment when he saw the front door was blocked.  Most of the rest of the customers were attempting to leave the bar via the destruction caused by the gunfight, and one look outside told Hyrkine they wouldn't last long.  He was glad he hadn't made it out of the restaurant.  There were stormtroopers running throughout the streets, and Hyrkine thought he could see an AT-ST in the distance.  After what happened in the bar, Hyrkine had no doubts that the witnesses' interrogation would not be pretty.  

Hyrkine looked back at the rebel who had thrown the tables earlier.  He didn't want to get involved with them, but they were probably his best chance at getting out of here alive.  Hyrkine figured he would leave as soon as they got out of here.  "I'll come with you," Hyrkine said to Keyan.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

Denzel touched her shoulder gently, "Calm down now, _honey_, we wouldn't want to upset our _friend _here."

Avvie buzzed loudly. 

"We don't need to go turning on each other just yet," he said. "As the man said...there will be more of them here in a minute."


----------



## Damaris (Aug 19, 2009)

Elle would have been impressed with Kyle's ability to lie if she weren't so infuriated.

She turned sharply just to get the away from the sight of him and laid her hands on Denzel's chest.

"_Darling_, you are right as _always_. I don't know what got into me. I apologize for my rude questions." The last remark was thrown over her shoulder at Kyle as she clenched Denzel's hand and dragged him away.

"He was hiding something," she hissed. "Avoiding stormtroopers means nothing if he is on their side. I don't trust him at all."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle would have been impressed with Kyle's ability to lie if she weren't so infuriated.
> 
> She turned sharply just to get the away from the sight of him and laid her hands on Denzel's chest.
> 
> ...



Denzel leaned in close to the side of her face, "It does seem like he has something to hide, but we can't all be force users to sense it," he touched the lightsaber that was hidden beneath her clothes. 

"I felt it when I covered you," Denzel said. "I have to say I am impressed." 

Lofbev walked over closer to the rebels, "Well what do you think of my offer?" he held out a hologram projector that shot out a picture of his vessel, "Its a Light Friegther, YT-2400 with a modification or two..."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

Kyle laughed to himself. He was loving every minute of this. He found it amusing how people always seemed to be infuriated when it came to him, or even better, when they hated him. He leaned back on the stool, putting his back up against the bar.

*"Well, while we're all deciding what to do, why don't we introduce ourselves?"* he said *"We still aren't going anywhere yet."*


----------



## Damaris (Aug 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Denzel leaned in close to the side of her face, "It does seem like he has something to hide, but we can't all be force users to sense it," he touched the lightsaber that was hidden beneath her clothes.
> 
> "I felt it when I covered you," Denzel said. "I have to say I am impressed."



Elle pulled away. "What, did you think I was happy to see you?"

She slid the deactivated hilt into her hand and looked at it. "No point in hiding this anymore," she remarked as she clipped it onto her belt. "Especially since everyone and their mother turns out to be either hidden Jedi or ancient Force fighters with generations of knowledge."

She walked back over to the center of the room near Kyle and crossed her arms. 

"Well, why don't you set us an example and go first then?" She told him.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

Kyle smirked as Elle asked him to go first. He stood up and looked down at Elle.

*"Alright missy, you seem to be interested in me quite a bit today."* he said jokingly. 

*"My name is Kyle Varsin, bounty hunter and rebel, among many other things."* he said while looking at Elle. 

He sat back down, but kept his eye on Elle. He gestured to Elle as if to say 'You're welcome, now your turn'.

*"I assume you're volunteering to go next, missy."* he said, confirming the gesture.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 19, 2009)

Elle eyed Kyle out of the corner of her eye. If he called her missy one more time....


"I'm Elle Rostu," she began. "I can always tell a liar. And that--" here she pointed at Denzel "is my...husband."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

*"Elle eh?"* he said as he was thinking.

He looked at Elle, observing her. She certainly didn't look like she would be married, it didn't even look like she was 18.

*"Elle seems like too good a name for someone with amount of spunk as you do."* he said.

He stood back up and looked at her closer.

*"And you certainly don't seem like you would be married at that age,"* he continued *"But with someone like you it sorta would make sense."*

He looked at Denzel, observing him as well. He then laughed a bit and gave him a thumbs up.

*"Good job man, without the spunk she's seems quite a catch."* he said laughing.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 19, 2009)

"I think my name fits me. Just like Kyle fits you--a bland name for a boring and petty man." Elle spit out.

She swaggered closer to him, right hand resting lightly on the lightsaber hilt hanging from her belt.

"And if it comes down to it, I'll show that I got _my_ lightsaber not from some doddering grandfather who couldn't remember his name. I paid for mine four times over in blood, and I'll be happy to make you the fifth to die for it."

She paused, seeing if she had forgotten anything. "And don't insult my husband." She waved her other hand in Denzel's direction.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

Denzel rubbed the back of his head, even the hardened bounty hunter was sacred to tell her to calm down. 

Instead Avvie approached Kyle and tried to chide him, she beeped wildly whirling her dome around and crying out as if to get him to leave Elle alone. 

Denzel put an arm around Elle _very carefully, _"I think Avvie's not too fond of your treatment of my wife. She's protective." 

Lofbev chuckled to himself across the room.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

*"Oh an attack against my family now eh?"* he said still laughing. *"Come on, you'll have to better than that. Besides, I don't care how you got lightsaber or who you had to kill to keep it. I've killed many more people than you ever have anyway."*

He then looked down at Avvie, who was still chirping at him. He laughed even more. 

*"Oh even the droid is joining in!"* he said.

He crouched down to look at the droid, and then looked back up.

*"I guess he gets it from the missy."* he said still smirking. He looked at Denzel. *"I didn't catch your name mister...?"*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

Darth Caedus said:


> *"Oh an attack against my family now eh?"* he said still laughing. *"Come on, you'll have to better than that. Besides, I don't care how you got lightsaber or who you had to kill to keep it. I've killed many more people than you ever have anyway."*
> 
> He then looked down at Avvie, who was still chirping at him. He laughed even more.
> 
> ...



Denzel held Elle tight, "Name's Denzel...Rostu." He kissed her roughly as if to tell Kyle to back off and in part the kiss even surprised him

As if prompted the droid came back to stand between them and made an 'awww' noise.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 19, 2009)

"Try not to fall," Keyan said quietly as one once the people going with them where in place. The section of floor they where standing on was actually a well disguised lift operated by remote. It descended town about 40 feet into an underground passage. The lift stops about 10 feet off the ground, which is a good thing since the ground is covered in water about one inch deep.

At the bottom of the lift, in her water proof boots, is the blond woman from Restaurant. "The charges are set," she said, "We're ready to blow the cavern."

"Send the lift back up and set the charges for 30 seconds. That will give us enough time to get clear out. Everyone follow me, move out!"

((For now I'm assuming everyone is leaving. If you want to stay though you need to declare it.))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

Lofbev looked to the blonde woman, "What do you mean 'charges'? What are we blowing?" 

Denzel was a little shocked as the floor started to move, so they had been in a rebellion hideout all along, rum luck. It seemed that no matter what he and Avvie did, they always landed right back in trouble.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 19, 2009)

The lift rises back up as the woman explains, "We're blowing up this section of the cavern! We don't want the Empire to get access to our network."

The woman flips a switch and yells, "The Timer's set! Start running!" She starts to run the corridor as fast as she can.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

Avvie seemed to follow right along behind the woman at her highest speed. Denzel pulled Elle along to get her to follow along after the blond woman. "Come on, we have to go!" he shouted back at the others. 

Lofbev charged behind them, following the woman who had spoken to him as fast as he could.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

*"Denzel..."* pondered Kyle as he got up from the stool and walked behind Denzel, somehow keeping the same pace as them. *"Oh I just love being a rebel."* he remarked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2009)

Jace sprinted down the corriders, babbling excitedly to himself. *"Charges! I'll bet they're using modified thorians! Probably smuggled in illegally and boosted by tweaking the 'hop' chip. Or maybe...."* Of course, to anyone who didn't speak Jawa, it sounded like senseless baby talk.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 19, 2009)

Hyrkine turned to the short alien who was babbling next to him as they ran through the corridor.  "H-hello?" Hyrkine said, waving his hand in front of the Jawa's face.  "Does Keyan really have the same power that Darth Vader was rumored to have?" he asked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2009)

Jace looked up in suprise, then laughed. *"Neep! Neep!"* He shouted, nodding. *(Yes! Yes!)* He pointed towards Keyan and began babbling again, accompanied by hand gestures. *"Dip be die!" (He good guy!) "Twit, twit!" (Strong, strong!)*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 19, 2009)

The group rounds a corner, as not a moment too soon. A series of thorians charges go off along the cave wall near the entrance, drastically weakening the walk and causing the section of cavern to begin to collapse, filling the inside of the cavern in an implosion. A cloud of dust follows them a ways down the winding corridor.

Once he's sure that everyone is clear. Keyan slows down and begins to lead everyone along a winding path. They eventually reach a set of huge blast doors with no control side of the door facing the corridor. Farlander pauses at the door and closes his eyes in concentration. 

The doors seem to suddenly open on their own. While they were opening he said, "These caves are part natural and part artificial. This part was built during the clone wars."

Once the door is open Keyan walks in and motions for the others to follow."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

Kyle looked behind him, looking directly at Jace. He sorta had this puzzled face, as if he was wondering how anyone could ever understand that. He then looked up at Hyrkine.

*"Yes he is a Force User just like Luke, Obi-Wan, Vader, and a few of the people here seeing as how the use of the Force is seemingly commonplace on Agamar."* he remarked.

He turned back and looked at Keyan, and then continued to walk along following everyone.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

At the mention of the Clone Wars, Lofbev sighs, "I remember the Clone Wars all too well...and not in a fond manner." 

He follows Keyan, brushing some of the dust from his jacket that clogged the hall when the explosion went off. 

Avvie turns to check on Denzel and Ell and then proceeds through the door with a beep of approval as she follows Farlander.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

Kyle looks at Lofbev. He was pretty sure he knew what he was talking about. When he found out about his family's history he learned a lot about the Clone Wars as well. The Mandalorians gave him an entire crash course on his family and it's history along with general history as well.

*"Were you on Kashyyk during the battle?"* he asked, knowing he probably shouldn't ask.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 19, 2009)

Hyrkine entered the blast doors, a puzzled look on his face.  He turned to Kyle.  "The Force?" Hyrkine asked.  "What is that? And who the hell are Obi-Wan and Luke?"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 19, 2009)

Kyle sighed. He thought that more people knew about the Force and the former leaders of the rebellion.

*"The Force is the power you were asking about. Obi-Wan and Luke were the leaders of the rebellion before they supposedly died on Hoth."* he said.

Kyle said supposedly because he never believed that someone was dead until he could physically confirm it. He didn't know why he did that, but it seems programmed into his brain or something.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 19, 2009)

Darth Caedus said:


> Kyle looks at Lofbev. He was pretty sure he knew what he was talking about. When he found out about his family's history he learned a lot about the Clone Wars as well. The Mandalorians gave him an entire crash course on his family and it's history along with general history as well.
> 
> *"Were you on Kashyyk during the battle?"* he asked, knowing he probably shouldn't ask.



Lofbev looked to Kyle and nodded, "I was indeed there, for a short time. We fled though. I did however get to see Jedi Master Yoda in combat."


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 19, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lofbev looked to Kyle and nodded, "I was indeed there, for a short time. We fled though. I did however get to see Jedi Master Yoda in combat."



Jace's eyes shoot open, and he neraly throws himself at Lofbev, babbling in his high pitched language. *(Yoda? Yoda! You really saw him?! What was he like? Was he awesome?! Did he throw tanks! Comeoncomeoncomeon!)*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 20, 2009)

The inside of the hidden base looked quite a bit different from the rest of the cave. For starters there was a six in step about ten feet into the room and a drain in the middle of floor to let the excess water out, so there would be no more sloshing threw the water for the time being.

When Keyan walked in, there was a Jabbering Sullustan in his native language said, "_So those are guys you went to find friend?_"

"Yeah they're the ones. Theres more of them them I expected though. Get the sensor ready, I'll need to sort out who I'm looking for. Kam, why don't you have the medical droid take a look at your hand."

The place was fairly spartan, just brown stone walls, with lights strung up around them for illumination. There is a terminal along the a wall that looks as dated as the room they were standing in. There are few doors along the wall that are closed, but unlike the big heavy blast doors, these seemed more standard than the heavy blast door they had just walked threw. Aside from the Sullustan and the medical droid that was in the room, there did not seem to be anyone else in there. 

"While Nien Nunb's getting the scanner ready, lets talk, you guys deserve to know what's going on," Keyan said as he lead them into another room. Although the room was quite large, there didn't seem to be much in there aside from a few three tables with a dozen chairs. There were some food and drink dispensers though next to the tables suggesting that the purpose of the room was to be used as mess hall. 

Keyan took a seat at the center table and said, "Help yourselves to something to eat and drink. I know some of you were thinking this was some kind of Rebel base. Well it's not. This a home base of cell belonging to the Resistance. Although the resistance would really like it if I rejoined I have another calling to attend to. So, I'm actually as much a guest here as you are. This is going to take a few minutes to explain, but the next phase of my mission was to find you."

"I suppose I should start by explaining a little bit about myself. My name is Keyan Farlander and until a few months ago I was Rebel Starfighter pilot. I joined the Rebellion about a year before Yavin. During that first year I began to use the force. I did not have any training in how to use it, but a few abilities began to come naturally to me. However, I didn't really understand that powers that I was dabbling with. That lack of knowledge began to lead me down the dark side of the force and the only thing that kept me from loosing myself was turning away from the force completely."

"It was about that time that General Kenobi and Skywalker joined us on Yavin. They where able to explain to me about what force was and I felt a little more comfortable after knowing what those powers were. It wouldn't be until Echo base was established that I allowed myself to become comfortable enough with the idea allowing them to teach me how to better use it again. Between missions and other dutties I'd say I was able to put in a few months of training Hoth happened."

"I can't tell you everything that happened at Hoth, but I can tell you that what the Empire has said about it is about half true. A few days before Han Solo discovered and destroyed an Imperial probe droid that gave away the location of our base. We expected the Imperial fleet to show up, but instead they sent one man alone to attack the base."

"I use the word man rather loosely, the one who showed up looked more machine than man, but his power over the force was beyond anything I'd ever seen. He'd killed a few hundred people before he reached Obi-wan, and I saw him overpower Obi-wan and strike him down with my own eyes. I was able to collapse the corridor I was in after that and sealed him off from the rest of the base which was the only thing that bought the others enough time to get to their ships. Only a couple dozen fighters managed to make it off Hoth and to the Rendezvous point. We spent a few hours discussing what do, but the fact was that we simply didn't have the resources to continue. So we all went our seperate ways."

"So I went to Nar Shaddaa to get lost and about a week later I was really as drunk as could be waiting for the Empire to figure out where I was hiding so they'd come pick me up. That is when I met Obi-Wan's ghost. You see apparently some of these Jedi are able to keep their spirit around in the force somehow after they've died. I don't know how they're able to do it, they just are."

"Obi-Wan told me me that Luke was still alive, but that he'd been captured was being held somewhere no one could get to him. Obi-wan didn't tell me where he was though, he probably felt I would have tried and failed to get him. He told me I would have to find and train several students who were strong in the force if I were to attempt to rescue Luke. I suspect that is why most of you are here."

"I know it sounds a little hard to believe, but before I came here, Obi-wan sent me on a wild mugruebe chase for about five months which ended with me finding this." Keyan reached into a bag and produced a cubic crystalline artifact.

After setting it began to glow. A holographic image of a of green amorphous blob like creature began to hover over the device. "Greetings," it said, "I am Jedi Master Sar Agorn, gatekeeper of this holocron."

"What your looking at is lost technology," Keyan said, "Thousands of years ago the jedi knew how to make these Holocrons. When the Jedi were wiped out they still retained the knowledge of able to record new teachings. They have a primary personality though called the gatekeeper which retains some kind of functioning intelligence that is based on the personality of whoever the gatekeeper is modeled after. Sar Agorn here is Jedi Master from thousands of years ago."

The sullustan walked back into the room at about that time with a small device in his hand with a couple of cords which lead to a couple of metal pieces that look similar to small stethoscopes. "Good timing, Nien," Kyle said, "This device here is an imperial force detector. I managed to pick this one up after it was used on me a couple of months ago. The guy who used it on me was being accompanied by someone trained to use the dark side of the force. I was forced to kill both of them when I was attacked afterward. The Empire believes the Jedi to be extinct, so now they're looking for anybody who can use he force. This scanner will be able to tell us if your able to use the force as well if you've been trained to use the force."

"Truthfully there are more of you here than I was expecting to train, so I think some of you may not be here for that purpose, but possibly here for another one. This is the force we're talking about here. Anytime the force is concerned there are no accidents."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

Denzel looked at Keyan, "Force detectors...like the Imperials had?" he felt unnerved with the idea of something poking around on his person and prodding at him, "Wouldn't we know if we had the ability to use the force?" he asked nervously.

Avvie chimed in with something.

"I will go through with it, I just want to ask some questions first," he chided the droid. 

Lofbev stepped up, "I'll go first," he said, "I'll be checked for the force that is...I'm fairly certain in my over a century that I would have been found out if I was a user, so I am secure in thinking I won't be testing positive." 

The Wookie stepped forth. 

Not to be outdone Denzel followed him, "Test me second then, let's just get this over with."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2009)

Kyle looked around, then back at Keyan. He didn't like to take sides at all but this was becoming too much to ignore. Possibly learning more force abilities? A Jedi Holocron? At this point Kyle didn't care if he was going against the Empire, he was going for it.

*"So you wanna turn us into Jedi?"* he asked.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2009)

Elle glared at Kyle.

"Becoming a Jedi would be an honor. Anyway, he said himself he barely has any formal training. We wouldn't be Jedi in the strictest sense of the word."

She stepped forward next to Denzel. "Regardless, I have no need to be tested like my, er...husband. I already know I can use the Force."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2009)

Kyle looked at Elle and smirked. He loved the dirty looks. It always amused him, especially when it was a girl.

*"I do believe it would be Jedi Master Sar Agorn that would be turning us all into Jedi."* he said. He turned back to Keyan. *"No need to test me either, I know I can use the Force as well."*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nien Nuub hooks Lofbev up the scanner's probs and a few seconds he tells the results which Keyan relays the results as the sullustan disconnects him, "Looks like you where right sir Wookie. If you don't mind me asking, how is it that your able to speak basic when every other Wookie I meet was incapable of it."

While Keyan was talking Denzel was hooked up to the prob and tested as well, when the Sullustan gave the results Keyan told him, "Check it again."

The Sullustan re-connect Denzel and tried it a second time with the same result.

"Well then," he says turning to Denzel, "The scanner says that your force sensitive and that you've been using it."


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 20, 2009)

Hyrkine gulped down some water and began to wolf down the food when Keyan offered it, grabbing some off of the others' plates as they paid attention to the holocron.  Hyrkine wasn't used to seeing this much food in front of him, and he didn't want it to go to waste.  As Keyan scanned the others in some weird probing device, Hyrkine looked around at the room.     

There didn't seem to be anything of value here.  The room was very plain, nothing worth stealing.  "Just my luck," Hyrkine muttered.  Nothing seemed to be going his way today.  He just happened to walk in to the bar with the resistance leader, and the Imperials just had to patrolling right outside.  And he didn't steal the blaster successfully.  Hyrkine got to his feet and headed over to the probe/scanner thing.  "I'm sure this is all very important," he said Keyan.  "But when can I leave?"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Nien Nuub hooks Lofbev up the scanner's probs and a few seconds he tells the results which Keyan relays the results as the sullustan disconnects him, "Looks like you where right sir Wookie. If you don't mind me asking, how is it that your able to speak basic when every other Wookie I meet was incapable of it."
> 
> While Keyan was talking Denzel was hooked up to the prob and tested as well, when the Sullustan gave the results Keyan told him, "Check it again."
> 
> ...



Denzel shook his head, "That doesn't make sense, if I had been using something like that I would have know it. That's not the kind of thing you just forget..."

He moved back over by Avvie and stood next to the droid. It hadn't hurt to be tested, like he suspected that it might, but this was a more jarring result. 

After a moment he said, "I mean...well...my memory of my past only starts when I was like, ten."


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2009)

Elle glanced at Denzel in surprise.

"Well _darling_, I always knew you were special, but this is unexpected." She wrapped her hand around his.

"Training with the Force might help your memory, anyway."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

Lofbev stared up at the ceiling, examining the rocks and their patterns. He wondered what went on up on the surface, if the town was still there or if the Imperials were destroying everything. He sighed and glanced back towards the others. 

Denzel eyed Elle curiously. There was something changed in her voice, he couldn't put his finger on it really but he didn't know her all that well just yet either.

"If training would help the efforts to keep us safe," he said looking at all of them, "I am willing to learn."

Avvie moved near the Force Detector and beeped and chimed to try and convince them to let her in.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 20, 2009)

The Sullustan hooked Hykrine up next and after running the test said in his native language, "_Dimm as the night sky_."

"Great analogy," Keyan, "You can't use the force."

When the droid came forward wanted to be tested Nein Nuub jabbered for a few seconds and began to laugh.

"Sorry," Keyan said, "droids can't use the force. You can come along though if you like."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

Avvie made a sad noise and turned back to head over to where Denzel stood. He rubbed the top of the droid's head, "Its okay, you can still come and you've got other talents."


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 20, 2009)

Hyrkine groaned impatiently.  "I don't care about this stupid Force thing or whatever! I just want to leave," he said forcefully.  "I'm sure you resistance people have no use for a Forceless thief anyways, so you might as well let me go," Hyrkine continued.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

Denzel nodded, "I would like to get back to my ship...what are we planning to do from here," he looked to Elle and then turned back to the resistance fighters.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2009)

Kyle looked at everyone. He was getting bored. He wanted to know what the plan was, so he decided to be vocal about it.

*"Are we done? I would like to know what we're gonna do now."* he said, seeming quite impatient as usual. *"Are we gonna go to some special base on some planet and learn to be Jedi or what?"*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 20, 2009)

"Well, my fighter has been donated to the local resistance in exchange for their help, so if you've got a reliable ride off planet I'll be going with you. The good news is if we leave right away customs wont be able to identify any of you when we try to leave and get boarded. I've got a disguise and a fake identity to get me past customs, and the force if that doesn't work."

Meanwhile on the surface, the Imperial Lockdown comes to an end people are allowed to move freely again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Well, my fighter has been donated to the local resistance in exchange for their help, so if you've got a reliable ride off planet I'll be going with you. The good news is if we leave right away customs wont be able to identify any of you when we try to leave and get boarded. I've got a disguise and a fake identity to get me past customs, and the force if that doesn't work."



Denzel sighed, "My ship is small..." 

"I've got a YT-2400," said Lofbev pulling out the hologram emitter with his ships picture, "Modified Hyperdrive and room for a crew of about six...it will get us out of here in one piece easily." 

"I'll follow you guys in mine then, but I'm going to need my co-pilot..." Denzel looked to Elle.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2009)

Elle nodded at him. "I'll come along of course. No way I'm staying on this planet now that something like this happened."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 20, 2009)

"Keyan could perhaps offer me some help in exchange for my mechanical skills...I mean its not like Wookies can travel free these days," said Lofbev as he looked to the former Rebel.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 21, 2009)

Kyle smiled, though no one but him knew why. _Looks like I won't have to ride with missy_ he thought while smiling. Everything was falling into place quite easily. Now all he had to do was wait until they were ready to leave.

*"So that's it right?"* he asked *"We're basically ready?"*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 21, 2009)

Lofbev was still holding the small hologram out as he spoke again, "I take it all of transportation is Hyperspace Capable?" he asked. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








"Would it not be wise to choose an area of arrival so that there's no debate once we're in space?" he asked. 

Denzel nodded, "My Wookie friend is right, we can't just go gallivanting around the black without some sort of plan, where do we want to head?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 21, 2009)

Mithas slowly crept back to the streets.  People paid a 'blind beggar' precious little attention, and Imperials less than most, but the afternoon's activities were dangerous.  Troops out in force, searching and seizing.

He had no idea what was going on, but to him there was only one possible meaning: time to leave.

He had survived the last few years by being overly cautious and never staying in one place longer than he needed to.  Big changes and Imperial actions would only mean trouble.

He headed slowly towards the docks, cane tapping the ground in an arc in front of him.  It was curious how an action that made noise and drew glances somehow made him even more invisible.  The crowds parted around him as people gave him room.

He spent some time at the docks selecting his target.  A YT-2400 caught his attention.  Big enough that he could vanish in the hold but still small enough that the crew would be minimal to avoid.

He sat down cross legged to wait.  Letting his mind relax in meditation as he waited.  The freighter's crew would be here eventually, and he would have his chance to slip inside then, off to a new temporary home.

He pulled his hood back slightly, showing the bandages that wrap his eyes and held his small cup in front of him.  Who knows, he thought, he may even make some money while he waits.

((Yes this involves a cosmic coincidence.  It's a Star Wars RP, that shouldn't overly surprise anyone.  Call it the guidance of the Force if you must.))


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 22, 2009)

*Resistance Base*

"So your saying you want me to pretend to be your master. I guess that can work. 

"We'll head to Ord Biniir. Its close, but far enough away from the Empire that can probably plan our next jump safe. We're not going to approach the planet though. Our stop after that will be Troprawa. Our destination will be the opposite side of Troprawa's current possition in orbit around it's sun. Once we've made it that far I'll relay information on the next destination. 

"We're heading to a remote system, but taking a strait path there will make it easy for the Empire to discover where we are heading. Making multiple jumps will make it difficult for the Empire to track us. Troprawa is also lies on a major hyperspace lane. There is always traffic moving threw there which will make us less noticeable."

"Let me just get my new face on.

*A few minutes later*

Of all of his talents, the art of disguise was probably not his best. After an hour he came back with his hair died black with grayroots, and a fake mustache.

"We're ready to go. These secret tunnels have paths the surface set up all over the city. If you will follow me, we will come out right underneath the star port."

The group leaving the base this time would be much smaller. Instead of being accompanied by the resistance members, it was just Keyan and them leaving the base behind. Keyan was a little surprised when Nein Nuub decided to stay, but he felt they resistance would greatly benefit from his help.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

Denzel nodded, "Alright, well I guess if we're ready," he followed Keyan down into the tunnels. "My ship's in slip eighteen," he commented. 

Oddly enough, Lofbev looked to him, "My ship's right across from that," he said, "It would seem that it might make things a little easier on us walking wise." 

"Should we travel with the ships separate or make the same jumps together?" asked Denzel.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 22, 2009)

"Separate will work better." said Keyan, "There is a good chance the Empire will want board both of our vessels as we depart. With the amount of fire power they have, there is a good bet they will try to turn us into space debris if we try to run from them. Our ship types make for an odd pair. If we travel together they'll ask harder questions. It would be easier if we just happened to be heading to same place but were not traveling together.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "Separate will work better." said Keyan, "There is a good chance the Empire will want board both of our vessels as we depart. With the amount of fire power they have, there is a good bet they will try to turn us into space debris if we try to run from them. Our ship types make for an odd pair. If we travel together they'll ask harder questions. It would be easier if we just happened to be heading to same place but were not traveling together.



"It seems that we might have to get everything straight as we're heading up there," Denzel said to Keyan.

He slipped a ring off his finger and leaned over placing it in Elle's hands, "Put this on," he whispered to her. 

"Guess I can just tell them that there's some bounty I'm after and I've got a hot lead on them..." he paused, "The whole pregnant wife thing could help too..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 22, 2009)

"As long as they don't check too closely. All life can be seen threw the force by those trained to experience it, even unborn life." Keyan explained.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 22, 2009)

*"Alright, it's established that we're fleeing the planet. I hope no one has things to take care of."* he said. 

Kyle looked down, thinking about what to do. He knew he had to go and grab his armor, it would probably be too much of a pain to carry so he'd have to wear it. He'd leave nothing valuable, at least valuable to others.

*"Okay, I'm gonna have to go grab my stuff then. There are certain things I can't exactly leave here. So should I go grab them and meet you somewhere or will someone be accompanying me?"* he said.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 22, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> "As long as they don't check too closely. All life can be seen threw the force by those trained to experience it, even unborn life." Keyan explained.



Denzel looked to her, "Well there's nothing to say that we don't suspect her to be--of course she'd have to be early on..." 

Avvie made her presence known with a series of loud beeps as she rolled down the hallway next to them.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 22, 2009)

Mithas kept a close "watch" on his target ship, no movement yet but he was a patient man.  He shook his cup idly, a slight twinge at the silence it responded with.  Seems imperial strike didn't instill people with much mercy.

He called out to a passing group, "alms?  Alms for a poor crippled man?"  He resisted the urge to try to supplement his income with some of the passers valuables.  Getting caught here may well ruin this chance to get off the planet.  Still he was patient his time would come....


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 23, 2009)

"As long as what your need is stored inside the Star Port there wont be any need to seperate." Keyan turns right around corner and comes to another lift similar to what was under the restaurant. Once everyone is on the lift he hits a button to bring a survalence device above and once he's sure it's clear a section of the floor slides back into the wall and the lift moves up into it's place fitting the area perfectly and matching the floor well.

The lift went into a small room with com cleaning supplies along one of the walls. Kenyan walked forward and opened the door. The were now inside Starport, past the customs  desk so that they wouldn't even need to deal with them to get in and out out of the port.

They had already slipped past tightened Imperial customs put in place to make sure Farlander didn't make it off the planet threw the star port. There was nothing separating them from where they needed to go.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 23, 2009)

A tingle itched in the back of Mithas' mind.  His instincts told him it wouldn't be much longer now, and with all the trouble in the city the ship's crew was sure to want to check on it.

He shifted his sitting position slightly, still giving the appearance of rest but ready to rise up quickly and quietly if need be.  If he was lucky they'd have cargo to load or unload and the door would be open a while.  But if not he'd need to move fast.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 23, 2009)

Kyle didn't like the the thought of leaving his armor, but he would have to as it was outside of the Starport. He looked at everyone, then looked at Lofbev. The wookie had always seemed odd to him, it spoke basic perfectly after all. That probably was it though.

*"I guess I'm traveling with you aren't I?"* he said to Lofbev *"This should be fun."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2009)

Lofbev looked to Kyle, "It would seem so," he replied. "There's plenty of room on the ship, though," he said. 

Denzel glanced down at Avvie, "You remember where we're going?" 

The droid made a series of sounds that most anyone could tell was an "affirmative". Denzel then took Elle by the wrist lightly, "I guess we'll see you on the other side then." 

He, Elle and the droid headed off towards the ship. 

Lofbev nodded, "Well, this way then."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 24, 2009)

Without much to get in their way, both groups board their ships without incident. The last on board Lofbev's ship was Jace, who was too short to reach the door control. This resulted in the door to the YT-2400 being left open and unattended for about 5 minutes while everyone got situated on the ship. It wasn't until they where about to take off that an light indicated that the door had been left open where it was then closed.

Both ships are cleared for take off and manage to leave the starport safely. Denzel's ship left first, followed by Lofbev's.

As they into space they are each hailed individually by different Dreadnaughts, smaller ships of the line with their own dockingbays, who order that the ship stop and while they are boarded for inspection. The firepower surrounding them in overwhelming should they try to make a break for it, it would be unwise.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2009)

*On The Exodus *
Denzel turns to Elle, "Looks like we've got visitors..."

Denzel answered the hail, "This is the Exodus," he said, "Is there any problem?" 

When asked he will allow them to board. Before they can get there he will stash the lightsaber Elle carries in a control panel around the ship and lay their other weapons on the dash of the ship. 

Avvie will screw the panel back in and then move about the ship making sounds that are pretty much just her making noise. 

Denzel will also get his Bounty Hunting License out and ready.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 24, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Without much to get in their way, both groups board their ships without incident. The last on board Lofbev's ship was Jace, who was too short to reach the door control. This resulted in the door to the YT-2400 being left open and unattended for about 5 minutes while everyone got situated on the ship. It wasn't until they where about to take off that an light indicated that the door had been left open where it was then closed.



Mithas will sneak on board while the door is open, and attempt to hide himself somewhere (likely the cargo bay assuming there's sufficient stuff in there for a hiding place).


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 24, 2009)

Gerron stepped off of his HWK-290, looking around the spaceport.  He had to find the Rebel with the special powers.  He had just lost his entire crew to the Imperials because of one the visions he had.  Gerron glanced around, looking for a good place to begin his search.  A planet was quite a large place to search for a person, especially someone who didn't want to be found.  

Hyrkine watched as the Zabrak stepped out of his ship.  "There's got to be something worth a lot of money in there," Hyrkine muttered.  Hyrkine had quickly slipped away from the rebels when they reached the surface, not wanting to get mixed up in the Rebellion mumbo jumbo.  Those ships were for the upper class, rich merchants and ambassadors.  It was strange that a Zabrak wearing clothing like that would own the ship.     

As Gerron looked around, something caught his eye.  A Wookie was making his way into a YT-2400.  But next to him... There was something strange about that man.  Gerron moved closer, but after a closer look he discovered he didn't know the person.  Gerron shook his head and continued his search around the spaceport, hoping to find some more clues that could lead him to this rebel.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2009)

*Aboard the YT-2400*
Lofbev agrees over the COM to allow them to board with ease and he takes a few seconds to hide the light sabers. He hides them in the consoles around the Hyperdrive, covering them with wires and sealing the panels back up. 

He moves back into the cockpit area, removing his jacket and slipping it back over the Captain's chair, "Master Keyan--for the matters of the Empire being here, you're the commander of this vessel...I'm sure they would have a great deal of questions about a Wookie presiding over a ship..."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Exodus*

The Exodus manages to pass inspection without incident. The scans from the dreadnought showed only 2 humanoid lifeforms on the. Once their presence was verified the officer in question took some readings with a biometric scanner to make sure that neither of them were on any watch lists and let them go.

*Lofbev's ship*

As soon as the customs officer stepped on board he was greeted by Keyan Farlander who said, "Everything is fine here. We're free to go."

"Everything is fine here. You are free to go." Said the customs officer who walked off the ship before performing his search and gave clearance for the the YT-2400 to leave.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> *Exodus*
> 
> The Exodus manages to pass inspection without incident. The scans from the dreadnought showed only 2 humanoid lifeforms on the. Once their presence was verified the officer in question took some readings with a biometric scanner to make sure that neither of them were on any watch lists and let them go.



Denzel lays in a course and when he's a safe distance out they jump to hyperspace, he will do as Keyan said and make multiple short jumps to different nearby worlds. Waiting at each for a while before going again.

"That was close," he said to Elle and Avvie. 



strongarm85 said:


> *Lofbev's ship*
> 
> As soon as the customs officer stepped on board he was greeted by Keyan Farlander who said, "Everything is fine here. We're free to go."
> 
> "Everything is fine here. You are free to go." Said the customs officer who walked off the ship before performing his search and gave clearance for the the YT-2400 to leave.



Lofbev looked to Keyan with a look of pure shock on his face, "It would seem my memory of what was possible was true," he said. "Mind manipulation..." 

He's more cautious, he takes the YT-2400 out a little ways and cruises away from the Imperial fleet and makes his jump a little distance out to a random nearby world.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 25, 2009)

Mithas felt the warmth of relief when the ship kicked into hyperspace.  With as big a show that the Imperials gave on the surface he wasn't sure how tight the security on leaving ships would be.  But apparently whatever happened on the surface wasn't stopping them.

He was surprised at how brief the hyperspace journey was.  And when they kicked back into hyperspace again he began to wonder.  While he was ignorant in the technical details behind it, he was quite familiar with the concepts of taking a roundabout approach to lose those following you or to disguise where you were going.

And so he began to wonder, just who had he stowed away with?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2009)

Lofbev set the ship to cruise through the next jump and rose from his chair, "It would appear that bounty hunter and his wife made it alright...even without Keyan's talents." 

He started back through the ship, "I'll try and drag your items out of the Hyperspace drive panels," he told them as he headed back into the other section of the ship and down the hyperspace drive area. 

The Wookie dug their items back out and distributed them to who they wanted.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 25, 2009)

"I doubt they're married, at the very least she's not pregnant." Farlander said as he removed his fake mustache cleaned his face of the residue that was holding it in place.

Between hyperspace jumps, Keyan began meditating. By sensing the life around him threw the force he noticed something, or rather someone, who should not have been there. Regardless, he makes no move to inform anyone of what he has found.

*Later*

The ships eventually make it threw their hyperspace jumps without incident. Once they meet up at their intended destination Keyan brings up the communications array and prepares for Denzel to hail him so that he can finally reveal their destination.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2009)

When they dropped out of Warp Avvie was whistling loudly to herself, not intending for anyone else to respond or say anything about her noises. Denzel glanced around looking for a sign that the other ship had finally met up with them and when he spotted it he began to hail the other vessel. 

Elle gathered near the com with him to wait until Farlander or Lofbev appeared, "Looks like we made it in one piece," Denzel said looking down and then over at the young girl. 

"But what's next?"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 26, 2009)

Kyle had wandered off and slept while the ship was in hyperspace. He was tired from all this nonsense from today. He had just gotten up when they had reached the intended destination. Still a bit groggy, he stood up and started walking towards the bridge. He had nearly forgotten about what had happened today when he had woken up, but he remembered before he could accidentally cause a scene.

*"I wonder how far we are..."* he said to himself as he neared the bridge.

He finally got to the bridge and looked at everyone around him. Lofbev, Keyan, it seemed everyone was there. He wondered if there was anyone other than the people from the bar on it, maybe some crew he didn't know about. 

*"So how far along are we?"* he asked as he made his presence known on the bridge.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 26, 2009)

Darth Caedus said:


> *"I wonder how far we are..."* he said to himself as he neared the bridge.
> 
> He finally got to the bridge and looked at everyone around him. Lofbev, Keyan, it seemed everyone was there. He wondered if there was anyone other than the people from the bar on it, maybe some crew he didn't know about.
> 
> *"So how far along are we?"* he asked as he made his presence known on the bridge.



Lofbev looked up from the controls, "There's no Hyperspace lanes for us to follow so its going to be a little slow going. Plus we don't want to come across too many Imperial ships," he said.

"We're going as fast as we can but we really don't know where it is we're going yet," Lofbev looked to Keyan. 

The ship was definitely traveling to _somewhere_. Lofbev had just been instructed by Keyan to fly in a certain direction.

((I actually do know where we're going, OOC, but I wanted to wait until Strongarm revealed it in character to have Lofbev know.))


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 26, 2009)

Keyan was able to make sure the transmission was set to  short enough range that only Denzel's nearby ship would be able to pick up the message. "I know your excited to figure out where we're going. We are actually almost to our destination."

"We're heading to the Fourth moon of the Planet Yavin in the Yavin system. The most talented of the Emperor's force hunters are able to detect obsessive uses of the force from several systems away and those not well trained in the force often cause bigger trimmers in the force than are required. We will be able to avoid detection there better than we would in other places. We'll hold up inside of the old Rebel Alliance base."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2009)

Denzel nodded, "I thought that system was largely uninhabited," he said as he checked something on the computer in front of him. "Yavin Prime looked like a death trap last time I passed it, thought about hiding from a patrol there once but figured it was better to outrun them..." 

He pushed at some buttons and Avvie beeped from her spot on the floor. The small droid rocked side to side as she made sounds and Denzel just sighed, "No, no we're not." 

Elle asked, "What did she say?" 

"She's just being dumb," he looked back to the screen and Keyan, "So should I follow you in?"


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 27, 2009)

Kyle thought to himself. Yavin IV was certainly a good choice but he just felt odd thinking about being on a different planet. It would be the first time on another planet since he was on Tatooine a few years back.

*"Well I'm sure that the Empire wouldn't think to check something long abandoned like Yavin IV, I mean why would someone go to a base that the Empire knows exist?"* he said.

Kyle then stood there, looked down at the ground for a few seconds then looked back up at Keyan.

*"How much longer 'til we arrive?"* he asked.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2009)

*The Starship Gallo - In Orbit Above Agamar*
Soca lay on her side next to the Hyperdrive staring into the open console with bewilderment on her face. "It looks like this is where we're stopping..." she said.

With a sigh she dug around inside of the ship's drive trying to feel for something that she knew to be there, in fact she knew the problem. "Looks like we need to reset the paralight system and we're not getting all the power that we need to go to hyper speed." 

After a few more moments of digging she yelled back to the cock pit form where she was, "Blown power coupling I think..." 

Soca rose and walked back to the font of the ship where Ari sat, "I would say that--what did you say this planet was called?--Agamar would have something we could get to fix this, but it seems like some old friends may be in the area." 

She pointed off to where the Imperial fleet was in the distance.


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 27, 2009)

> *The Starship Gallo - In Orbit Above Agamar*



Ari felt Soca at her side, though she did not turn to face her. Instead, her cerulean eyes kept a clear focus on the ship approaching through the dark night of space. Her eyes shifted from the Imperial fleet to the reflection of her co-pilot in the window. 

Ari met her friend's stare with a crooked upturn of her lips, and tucked a small strand of jet-black hair behind her ear. *"Perhaps we should drop by and say hello to Thrawn."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 27, 2009)

Darth Caedus said:


> Kyle thought to himself. Yavin IV was certainly a good choice but he just felt odd thinking about being on a different planet. It would be the first time on another planet since he was on Tatooine a few years back.
> 
> *"Well I'm sure that the Empire wouldn't think to check something long abandoned like Yavin IV, I mean why would someone go to a base that the Empire knows exist?"* he said.
> 
> ...



"It can't be much longer, now," Lofbev's deep voice answered. "Yavin's not terribly far from Agamar." 



rawfulbutter said:


> Ari felt Soca at her side, though she did not turn to face her. Instead, her cerulean eyes kept a clear focus on the ship approaching through the dark night of space. Her eyes shifted from the Imperial fleet to the reflection of her co-pilot in the window.
> 
> Ari met her friend's stare with a crooked upturn of her lips, and tucked a small strand of jet-black hair behind her ear. *"Perhaps we should drop by and say hello to Thrawn."*



Soca chuckled, "Only you would suggest something like that." 

She went to take her seat at Ari's side, "But I could see how that would go, 'oh hello Thrawn, remember us? We're the crazy girls that almost killed you taking a shuttle into asteroid belt on a race...'" said Soca. 

She laughed a little more and then looked towards Agamar, "Find the nearest large settlement and take us down, we need to find these parts."


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 27, 2009)

Ari shook her head, smiling along with Soca. She met her friend's brown-eyed stare for a moment, the memories rushing through her head. 

*"I can just imagine the look of thrill on his face if he were to see us again."* She said, and with the the mental image of that she found herself laughing. 

Ari could not deny that whenever she was with Soca, which was 90% of the time, they found some sort of way to get into trouble. However, she knew she liked this kind of life better. The crazy adventures through the galaxy with Soca; she wouldn't have it any other way.

Hearing Soca speak of the parts, she turned her full attention back to the dark sky and watched the stars fall past them as they moved through space. 

*"Clana Muun is a settlement only right below us. We'll go there." *Ari said, her fingers moving past switches and buttons as the ship began to descend towards the plant of Agamar.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2009)

The ship sat down on at a slip in the dock without much incident and the vents on the either side of the Gallo steamed as the ship came to a rest. 

Soca scratched at the back of her head, "Been a while since we've been on firm ground, we should probably stretch out legs some before we get to work on our issue." 

She sighed, "I don't think its that serious, we've still got back up Hyperdrives."


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 28, 2009)

Ari nodded to this, standing up from her seat and reaching her hands towards the sky. Her back cracked slowly, the bones yawning as she stretched. Soca was right. It _had_ been a while since they had been on firm ground, and just imagining soil beneath her boots again made Ari think about how she wouldn't mind dropping by Agamar for more than just a few ship parts.

*"This I can agree with," *She said as she cracked her wrists, *"my arms are killing me. The ship should be fine while we look around. Let's take advantage of this place while we can."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2009)

Soca smiled a devilsih grin, "Alright, but we're going to use the Nightfalcon, we haven't fired that thing up in a while and I want to at least make one pass through town."

Soca led the way to the back of the ship where the hold was and they dropped the ramp to go outside. The speeder bike was at the back against the wall and she boarded the small craft and fired it up. "You ready?"


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 28, 2009)

Ari shot back Soca's grin, the same mischief dancing in her bright eyes. She could just feel the wind on her face, whizzing past unfamiliar faces and nothing but speed on her mind. 

She followed Soca, and a giggle released from her lips. She could feel that childish rush of excitement overflowing her, and she ran a hand through the tossled strands of jet-black that rooted from her skull. *"As ready as I'll ever be." *

And with that, Ari kicked a slender leg over the vehicle and slipped on her helmet.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2009)

rawfulbutter said:


> Ari shot back Soca's grin, the same mischief dancing in her bright eyes. She could just feel the wind on her face, whizzing past unfamiliar faces and nothing but speed on her mind.
> 
> She followed Soca, and a giggle released from her lips. She could feel that childish rush of excitement overflowing her, and she ran a hand through the tossled strands of jet-black that rooted from her skull. *"As ready as I'll ever be." *
> 
> And with that, Ari kicked a slender leg over the vehicle and slipped on her helmet.



The speeder bike kicked up into the air and then headed out down the ramp of the ship. Soca dismounted the craft to close the door to the Gallo. When she was back on the bike they took it out to the streets, keeping it at a slow pace. 

Once they were free of the confines of the starport, Soca glanced back over her shoulder, "Hang on!" the bike rumbled and rocketed off down the streets. Soca tried to keep it at an easily manageable speed. 

Calana Muun was indeed a large city, although Soca couldn't be sure if it was the largest on the planet. She piloted the bike down the street towards the edge of town. There was a loud sound as the engine popped behind them. 

Up ahead there were docks in the distance with boats moving across the waves. "This is actually a beautiful planet," Soca said and her thin lips curled into a smile, "What would the Empire be doing here?" 

Every so often they passed the odd Storm Trooper and it was obvious there was an Imperial presence in this city. At one point they blew by a woman in a cloak and a Droid and almost hit her but Soca pulled the Bike to the side to avoid her. 

"Oops." They continued towards the docks. 

*Yavin 4 - Old Rebel Base - **Massassi  Temple
*_The Exodus_ and Lofbev's YT-2400 sat down in the old Rebel base that used to be the Massassi Temple. The ships rest side by side in the old hanger that was mostly vacant and surrounded by forests now. 

Denzel said something over the COM to Keyan, "You all should be thanking Avvie, wouldn't have gotten here this fast without her." He touched the robot on her dome and she beeped merrily. 

The ships vented exhaust as they rested, the sound could be heard inside, "I'm getting out," Elle proclaimed, "Been in this ship too long." 

She exited down the back ramp of the Exodus and Denzel and Avvie followed. Lofbev dropped the ramp from his ship and he started a short system check that he normally did before disembarking the ship.  

"Looks like everything came out fine on this end," Lofbev said. "So this is Yavin IV?"


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 28, 2009)

Gerron continued his search for the rebel.  On his way out of the spaceport, a black speeder bike zoomed past him.  He growled after it but the incident was soon out of his mind.  As he was about to leave the spaceport, he heard a noise above him.  He looked up and saw a strange looking X-Wing coming in for a landing.  X-Wings were used by Rebels, Gerron remembered excitedly.     

Gerron quickly made his way to the landing pad where the X-Wing was coming in for a landing.  He noticed he wasn't the only one waiting for it to come down.  A woman in a cloak and an astromech droid were nearby, and she didn't look friendly.  Gerron attempted to see if the ship was really an X-Wing or not.  If he succeeded in seeing if it was something else, he would leave.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 28, 2009)

Gerron believes the craft to be an X-wing.

Note: If your going to be interacting with Imperial characters you need to in the Imperial Thread regardless of wither or not you are actually part of the Empire.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 28, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Yavin 4 - Old Rebel Base - **Massassi  Temple
> *_The Exodus_ and Lofbev's YT-2400 sat down in the old Rebel base that used to be the Massassi Temple. The ships rest side by side in the old hanger that was mostly vacant and surrounded by forests now.



Upon feeling the YT-2400 set down Mithas suppressed a touch of anticipation.  The whole trip didn't feel right somehow and he thought it best to proceed with extra caution.  He kept himself hidden in the hold but strained to hear for the sound of people disembarking, hoping to get some clues about their location before leaving the ship.

The last thing he wanted was to run out in the middle of a pirate base or smuggler's stronghold.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 29, 2009)

Keyan made sure to be the last one down the ramp and purposefully left it open. "Welcome to the old Rebel base," he said. The area was a mess. The forest had reclaimed much of the land that was cleared near the temple with thick grasses and saplings running up to the stones on the temple. "I know its not much to look at, but that's because we didn't leave much behind when we left."

"So listen," he says after a minute, "there is a stowaway on Lofbev's freighter. He probably snuck on while we we're boarding at the Starport. I didn't call attention to him till now to illustrate one important lesson. There are no accidents when it comes to the force. Just pretend like you don't notice him when he sneaks out. I want to see his reaction when he realizes he isn't in Civilization anymore."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2009)

Elle looked at Keyan, "I don't get it--you're saying the force brought him to us?" she asked. "How can we even be sure there's no random chance?" 

Avvie beeped along side her, seemingly agreeing with the young girl's query. 

There was a moment of silence where Lofbev glanced to his ship and then turned away, "You sensed him? Fascinating I must say." 

"Well I don't sense anything," Denzel said, "I think your force detector was broken."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 29, 2009)

Mithas gave himself a slow countdown after he heard the others leaving.  They left the door open - good for him but could mean they were just here to load goods.

Once he was convinced that they were not going to quickly reenter he crept slowly to the door and down the ramp.  He took his first look at the decrepit base with a mix of emotions.  It wasn't a bursting city for him to hide in but he didn't really expect that after the journey.  It also was obviously not a busy pirate base, so things were far from the worst case.  Smugglers he decided to himself.

Still, he didn't see any signs of goods to be loaded here, so they would probably be waiting to meet another ship.  That meant there was time before they would leave again, he might as well find out something about those that he was stuck with for a while.  He moved silently from the ship, quickly looking for a hiding spot and listening carefully for signs of where the others had went.


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 29, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The speeder bike kicked up into the air and then headed out down the ramp of the ship. Soca dismounted the craft to close the door to the Gallo. When she was back on the bike they took it out to the streets, keeping it at a slow pace.
> 
> Once they were free of the confines of the starport, Soca glanced back over her shoulder, "Hang on!" the bike rumbled and rocketed off down the streets. Soca tried to keep it at an easily manageable speed.
> 
> ...



Ari clung to Soca as they raced through the curves and turns of Calana Muun. She was thankful at first for her short hairstyle, with no hair to get in her eyes, but then she could feel Soca's occasionally whip against her face. She peered around her friend's shoulder, watching ahead of them.

*"Evil loves to destroy what is beautiful."* Ari smiled at how serious she sounded, but there was a depressing tone in her voice. The sentence carried much weight and truth. The Empire really did love to take what was precious, and beautiful, and powerful. They fed off of these things, and pursued to conquer them.

They had already taken too much from Ari. She couldn't let them do that again.

As the bike skidded around and barely avoided a stranger in a cloak, Ari let out a sigh of relief. *"That was close."* She breathed, talking mostly to herself as she looked back for a brief moment. 

Shaking her head, she tried to shake the weird feeling bubbling in the pit of her stomach. The docks were in sight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2009)

Soca yelled back over the roar of the speeder, "Evil," she chuckled, "We used to work for them, I will admit that they had a forceful way of going about things. But the pay was damn good!" 

The bike rounded a corner so that they were on the street running along the side of the waterfront. Soca kicked the bike into gear, gripping the handlebars as the vehicle screamed down the street side. 

"Speaking of pay, when we pick up this part for the ship and get out of this place what do you say we high tale it back to Tatooine--see if we can get any more work out of Jabba? We could use the credits."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Mithas gave himself a slow countdown after he heard the others leaving.  They left the door open - good for him but could mean they were just here to load goods.
> 
> Once he was convinced that they were not going to quickly reenter he crept slowly to the door and down the ramp.  He took his first look at the decrepit base with a mix of emotions.  It wasn't a bursting city for him to hide in but he didn't really expect that after the journey.  It also was obviously not a busy pirate base, so things were far from the worst case.  Smugglers he decided to himself.
> 
> Still, he didn't see any signs of goods to be loaded here, so they would probably be waiting to meet another ship.  That meant there was time before they would leave again, he might as well find out something about those that he was stuck with for a while.  He moved silently from the ship, quickly looking for a hiding spot and listening carefully for signs of where the others had went.



Keyan reached out with the force and telekinetically hit the door button once he was sure Mithas was outside. "You know, its usually a good idea to know where the ship is going before you hide in it," he advised, "You might as well reveal yourself. No one else is coming, we wont be leaving for a while, and the place where we have arrived has some rather dangerous wildlife. You are not at all likely to survive here on your own."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2009)

Elle seemed a little shocked at how Keyan dealt with the man, "He's probably a little scared," she said. "I mean his planet was under attack and the last time this happen the Imperials destroyed an entire town." 

She advanced a little past Keyan and peeked out at the newcomer, "Hello there, could you tell us your name?" 

Avvie inched up behind her beeping softly.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Keyan reached out with the force and telekinetically hit the door button once he was sure Mithas was outside. "You know, its usually a good idea to know where the ship is going before you hide in it," he advised, "You might as well reveal yourself. No one else is coming, we wont be leaving for a while, and the place where we have arrived has some rather dangerous wildlife. You are not at all likely to survive here on your own."



A trap.  Mithas pulled the hood low on his cloak, it was obviously too late to play blind beggar routine and seeing his eyes would raise more questions than he wanted to answer at the moment.

He walked forward slowly, considering his options.  If they weren't smugglers or pirates, why hide here unless they were as worried about Imperial attention as he was.  Perhaps he'd get lucky and find some sympathy here.

"Begging your pardon, I didn't mean any harm.  With all the Imperial forces on the planet I though, well I thought that it might not be safe for anyone to stay around much longer."  He spreads his arms wide showing that he's unarmed.

"I don't have much in the way of means to pay for a trip off of the planet, when I saw your vessel I thought that it was a chance I needed.  I kept to myself only as I didn't know how you would react and didn't want to provoke a fight.  All your things are quite unmolested I assure you, you can check yourself."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2009)

*Agamar - Speeder Bike*
Soca will look for a part shop where she can pick up a power coupling for the Gallo so that it can be repaired and ready to get airborne again. 

*Yavin IV - Temple*
Lofbev looked to the man, "Nonesense, we weren't carrying much anyway, but what you played was a dangerous game. If they'd been allowed to search our ship you surely would have been found."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2009)

"I know you haven't bothered with our things," Keyan said, "the force is quite effective at sensing the presence of living beings. I've been using it keep tabs on you for the past several hours." Keyan smirked already expecting the reaction he was going to get from Mithas.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> *Yavin IV - Temple*
> Lofbev looked to the man, "Nonesense, we weren't carrying much anyway, but what you played was a dangerous game. If they'd been allowed to search our ship you surely would have been found."



"Dangerous, yes.  But for me staying was at least as dangerous.  For you and yours, not so much I think, if I were found it would be obvious I was as stowaway."  Mithas shifted uncomfortably at the thought.

"It wouldn't have been my choice of action if I had more time.  But I take the chances as I see them."



strongarm85 said:


> "I know you haven't bothered with our things," Keyan said, "the force is quite effective at sensing the presence of living beings. I've been using it keep tabs on you for the past several hours." Keyan smirked already expecting the reaction he was going to get from Mithas.



Mithas considers Keyan a moment, if he was a force user this was a pivotal moment.  He concentrates on his senses hoping to get a clearer reading of Keyan's alignment within the Force.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2009)

Mithas does not detect the Dark Side within Keyan. While he's looking he says, "If you had been found things could have gone very badly for all of us. The Empire has taken to determining if all suspicious persons are force sensitive or not. Given the slightest excuse, they would have looked at all of us."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2009)

Mithas relaxed slightly noting that things were far from the worst case.  "Perhaps then it was fortunate for us all that I was not found?"

"Regardless, you have my sincere apology.  It was not my intent to bring trouble for any of you.  Were it up to me I would have departed with none of you even noticing I was there.  Of course, I didn't expect to have a Jedi on the ship."


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2009)

"There are no accidents when it comes to the force. We are not Jedi yet, but we are here to fix that. Most of us are force sensitive and we have come here to train in an environment strong in the force where Empire will have difficulty finding us right away." Keyan paused before continuing, "I believe you are here for the same reason we are, you just hadn't realized it yet."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2009)

"Train?  To be Jedi?"  Mithas was dumbstruck at the concept.  "You would do that for one who had nothing to offer in return?"  He wondered idly if all Jedi were like this man or if the Force had truly smiled on him this day.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 30, 2009)

*"Ah stowaways, they always prove to be interesting."* Kyle said as he took a good look at Mithas. 

*"So when do we start? Do we have to choose rooms first or something?"* he asked. *"I mean I sorta just wanna start but I know that's not gonna happen now is it?"*


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "Train?  To be Jedi?"  Mithas was dumbstruck at the concept.  "You would do that for one who had nothing to offer in return?"  He wondered idly if all Jedi were like this man or if the Force had truly smiled on him this day.



"You will have the opportunity to learn yes, but our journey into the ways of the force is going to have be to be swift."



Darth Caedus said:


> *"Ah stowaways, they always prove to be interesting."* Kyle said as he took a good look at Mithas.
> 
> *"So when do we start? Do we have to choose rooms first or something?"* he asked. *"I mean I sorta just wanna start but I know that's not gonna happen now is it?"*



"Good observation." Kyle said, "Yes, we need to find rooms first. I am not sure of what we will find inside the temple though. All sorts of animals from the local area have probably moved into the temple over the past three years or so. Our first goal will be to arrange a safe place to sleep. The worst we have to watch out for are Crystal Snakes. They're transparent and very difficult to see in the dark, they're also poisonous. Training will begin with sharpening our abilities sense things withe force, especially living this, that will allow us to feel the presence of the snakes without having to see them."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Aug 30, 2009)

Mithas listened to the directions quietly.  Concepts such as 'dark' and 'transparent' had no meaning to him.  In a similar note, distinguishing living creatures from stone was readily apparent.  But if the master Jedi said this was their first step he would put his full effort into it.

He focused on his senses working though focusing meditations learned since childhood and waited for the sign from Keyan to begin.

((In theory Mithas has give or take 23 years of experience with this))


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 30, 2009)

Denzel looked over at the Exodus where it had landed on its back. He sighed, "I think I will elect to stay aboard my vessel, can't say I feel to comfortable anywhere else after so much time doing just that." 

Elle nodded, "The ships seem like a good place for all of us to sleep and if we keep them closed in the day time their air tight so no animals will be inside of them."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 30, 2009)

*"I agree with the ships for now, but we should eventually move into the base."* Kyle said while looking at Elle and Denzel. *"Not to mention we should probably hide the ships from plain view. Even if we leave them out in the open and make it appear as though it was long abandoned, there still are people who would scavenger for parts."*

Kyle looked around at everybody, he was sure Keyan, Lofbev, and Denzel could handle themselves in the wild quite handily, but he was unsure about the others, especially Elle. 

*"I say first we hide the ships, very well I might add. Scavengers are sharp. Then once they are hidden we multitask with Jedi training and cleaning up the base, including rooms that we will eventually, no, possibly move into."* he suggested. *"Well?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 31, 2009)

*Agamar*
An old YG-4210 transport ship by the name of _The Rustbucket_, sits in the spaceport. Loud curses emanate from within the open ramp of the ship. 

"What does that do?" Zane hollers from within. The familiar beeps and whistles of an astromech droid answers Zane back. "Huh I shouldn't touch it? Why?" A rapid series of beeps and bloops sound off to him in response. 

"What do you mean I'm only going to make things worse?" Zane replies, "Listen don't get smart with me you rotating trashcan."  

Zane staggers down the ramp, wiping a smear of grease off the right side of his face. A gray colored R4 series Astromech droid with red stripes going down its trademark conical head follows Zane down the ramp. The Droid is affectionately named Glitch by Zane. 

He points an accusing finger at the droid, "Why didn't you tell me we need a new power coupling?" Glitch emits a long high pitched whistle in protest. Zane rolls his eyes, he can barely keep his ship running with Glitch's assistance as it is. He's had him for so long he can understand the Droid almost better then he does some Humans. "Pfft...whatever, I just wanna fix this old rustbucket so we can get the hell out of here." 

The recent upsurge in Imperial activity has made Zane nervous and he's anxious to get off planet as soon as possible. "Let's go get the parts we need....hmm...maybe I should hire a mechanic too." 

Glitch warbles in response. Zane chuckles and slaps the droid lightly across its conical shaped head, "You're not the mechanic, you're just a glorified band aid on wheels."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2009)

Darth Caedus said:


> *"I agree with the ships for now, but we should eventually move into the base."* Kyle said while looking at Elle and Denzel. *"Not to mention we should probably hide the ships from plain view. Even if we leave them out in the open and make it appear as though it was long abandoned, there still are people who would scavenger for parts."*
> 
> Kyle looked around at everybody, he was sure Keyan, Lofbev, and Denzel could handle themselves in the wild quite handily, but he was unsure about the others, especially Elle.
> 
> *"I say first we hide the ships, very well I might add. Scavengers are sharp. Then once they are hidden we multitask with Jedi training and cleaning up the base, including rooms that we will eventually, no, possibly move into."* he suggested. *"Well?"*



*Yavin IV - Temple*

"The ships were moved inside of the base," Lofbev said, "It should provide enough cover from the sky but if we have to venture further away we might want to move them or bring them with us if its possible," he said. 

Denzel smiled, "Little Avvie can pilot the _Exodus_," he said. 

"And I can pilot my ship...I won't be training after all and I can spend the time while you're busy looking out and preparing things for us..."


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 31, 2009)

*"I was thinking more additional hiding rather than just throw them in the base. I mean we don't exactly know if the Empire checks up on here every once in a while or how often scavengers come, and they both come inside the base. They are thorough."* he said. *"But if you don't think it's necessary then oh well."*


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Yavin*

"Alright then," Keyan said, "we'll stay and train on Lofbev's ship for the first week. At the end of the first seven days you should all be prepared well enough to travel inside the temple safely. Which is good because after the first week we will be moving into the temple for training."

Keyan re-opens the way to Lofbev's ship and leads everyone to mostly empty Cargo bays. "The time has come to begin your training

"There are three pillars of using the force. Controlling the force within ourselves, Sensing the force around us, and Altering the force outside of us. The most important and most dangerous aspect of your training is understanding yourself and your role as someone who uses the force. It is easy to loose yourself to power, or misuse that power to cause misfortune."

"The Jedi had a code, and the original version of that code was: 

    Emotion, yet peace. 
    Ignorance, yet knowledge. 
    Passion, yet serenity. 
    Chaos, yet harmony. 
    Death, yet the Force.

A Jedi should set aside their emotions when determining their actions, and that means exploring your feelings and understanding them. Emotions are not to be denied, but understood and dealt with.

A Jedi needs to be knowledgeable about the world around them, which is why our training will not be limited to this ship, or the the temple, but all of the surrounding areas. There may come a time when knowing such things will become key to your survival. Knowledge is as powerful a weapon as any lightsaber.

A Jedi should be mindful of their use of the force during anytime of strong emotion, a Jedi as more likely to call upon the dark side of the force during this times. If you should ever feel momentarily satisfied by using the force to hurt someone, chances are good you will do so again, and to greater extremes. 

A Jedi should know that while events around them appear to be chaotic that they are part of the force's larger plan. Although our stow-away may appear to each of you to be blind, the truth is he is a Miraluka, a near-human race that is born without eyes and yet sees the the world around them threw the force. His sees the world differently than the rest of us, and it is both a strength and a weakness. It is no accident that he is here, in fact there are no accidents. Everything that happens even the small things have some connection to the force.

Lastly, a Jedi must not be afraid to die, death is a natural part of life and threw death you become one with the force. Obi-wan died and became one with the force, but his spirit returned to help us now. Obi-wan does not wish to remained a disembodied soul forever however and eventually he will return to the force again.

If you understand all of this, then it is time for us to begin. This goes for Avvie and Lofbev too. Although you cannot use the force, you should use this time to improve your other skills. There is a very good chance that both of you will have important rolls to play in this."

...

And so the first week of training began and ended. As the week wore on, a dark shadow cast itself over the group and yet remained hidden from their gaze. It lingers in the edges of their perception, watching, but never wishing to be seen.

The light begins to rise outside at the end of the 7th standard day when their story continues.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 2, 2009)

Mithas woke early in the morning, fresh from his night of rest.  He walked to the common area to meditate before the ship became active.

His mind was a mix of thoughts, on one end of the spectrum he was overjoyed at the chance to learn and it was oddly enlightening to get a new perspective on old things.  On the other hand it frustrating to relearn some things he had already been practicing for years.

Regardless he had to admit that he was learning from this, the new perspectives opening a world he had only imagined before.

And so he slowly quieted the different voices and thoughts bubbling up in his mind and focused on his senses running through the exercises as he had been taught.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2009)

The night after the first sessions of training Denzel dreams of flames. Hot towering flames in his mind. He sees a young boy steering and controlling them. Willing them and bending him to his whim. 

The boy seemed familiar and somehow Denzel knew the boys thoughts, fear and anger at something and then the dream was gone, the fire was out and he would awake. 

He had that dream each night after training and he slept uneasily in his bunk near Avvie. 

One night Elle heard him and awoke to ask him, "What happened?"

Denzel awoke with a startled expression and quickly settled, "Nothing, it was just a dream."


----------



## Beυrre (Sep 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Soca yelled back over the roar of the speeder, "Evil," she chuckled, "We used to work for them, I will admit that they had a forceful way of going about things. But the pay was damn good!"
> 
> The bike rounded a corner so that they were on the street running along the side of the waterfront. Soca kicked the bike into gear, gripping the handlebars as the vehicle screamed down the street side.
> 
> "Speaking of pay, when we pick up this part for the ship and get out of this place what do you say we high tale it back to Tatooine--see if we can get any more work out of Jabba? We could use the credits."



Ari held on tighter, tears forming in the corners of her eyes as the wind brushed through her lashes. Ari shook her head, amused with Soca's current mood. *"I will give them that,"* She laughed, *"They knew how to reward those working for them. But that's because what they're doing isn't right. And they know it."* Ari bit her bottom lip, turning the skin a darker red color as her teeth slid across it.

"That sounds like a good idea to me." Ari agreed, going over the plan in her mind, visualizing every step of it. *"I'd do anything for a few credits right about now."*


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2009)

rawfulbutter said:


> Ari held on tighter, tears forming in the corners of her eyes as the wind brushed through her lashes. Ari shook her head, amused with Soca's current mood. *"I will give them that,"* She laughed, *"They knew how to reward those working for them. But that's because what they're doing isn't right. And they know it."* Ari bit her bottom lip, turning the skin a darker red color as her teeth slid across it.
> 
> "That sounds like a good idea to me." Ari agreed, going over the plan in her mind, visualizing every step of it. *"I'd do anything for a few credits right about now."*



"See you'd do anything for them, that's why people work for the Empire, Ari." There were a few of the Imperial troops milling about. Soca was looking for something though, she needed to find a *Parts Store and buy some Power Couplings *for the Gallo. 

Munn was a huge city though, nothing like the one on Coruscant, but still huge. It would be hard to find what they needed.


----------



## Muk (Sep 4, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Agamar*
> An old YG-4210 transport ship by the name of _The Rustbucket_, sits in the spaceport. Loud curses emanate from within the open ramp of the ship.
> 
> "What does that do?" Zane hollers from within. The familiar beeps and whistles of an astromech droid answers Zane back. "Huh I shouldn't touch it? Why?" A rapid series of beeps and bloops sound off to him in response.
> ...



*Agamar*

About the same time, a large shadow hovers over Zane's ship. A YT2400 was hovering over his space parking spot.

On speaker: "Ahem, excuse me, you are parking in my parking spot there." A female voice comes out of the speakers.

Then a few beebs from her astro droid go out the speakers before she cuts the speaker's sound.

Soon she lands her YT2400 'The Hulk' on a neighboring space port.

A few minutes later, a human looking female comes to greent Zane.

"Ah sorry about that, it clearly said parking spot Z3 and from where I saw, your spot was Z3 not Z9. The name is Goto, nice meeting you.

By the way you know what is up with the Imperials these days? Haven't seen this large of a presence, since, well since forever." 

A red and black striped astro droid follows her heal as she starts chatting with Zane.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2009)

Denzel awoke early in the morning to venture into the common area of the ship and meditate like he'd been taught to do. The force sense powers he was learning and the concentration that were required of him caused him to have to repeat the short motto that he had been given by Keyan.

_Clear your mind of all thoughts,
There is only the force. 

_He sat silently concentrating. 

Avvie rolled about the inside of the ship, doing different little tasks like checking ships systems and the like. She knew they hadn't left the ground yet but she liked to make sure things were in order. 

When she had enough of that, she would go wake Elle and poke at her with one of the small robotic arms.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 5, 2009)

Kyle woke up in a cold sweat. It seemed to be a theme with him and Yavin. He would have dreams about the death of someone, always the same person. A girl that he didn't recognize at all yet he always felt like grieving in the morning because of the dream. It always felt like he lost something important, someone dear to him.

*"God my mind needs to come up with better dreams..."* he muttered *"It makes me feel like I'm not creative at all."*

Kyle didn't exactly feel like doing the morning meditations, he never did, but Keyan would get on him about it if he didn't and he wanted to avoid that as much as possible. Keyan could be the most annoying person if he wanted to after all. Kyle got up and still felt a bit lost in the dark. He was still getting used to sleeping on Lofbev's ship. He sat down in the middle of his room, or at least what he thought was the middle, and started meditating in the pitch black dark of the room.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 5, 2009)

While he meditated, Kyle found himself on top of a large stone structure, probably the temple, only the stones appeared fare newer and more recently cut without the thousands of years of wear on them currently. Then he felt himself being picked up and lifted into the air as if being held up a by a huge invisible hand. It carried him past the side of the temple into the open area they ships where docked in. It was then that the sensation of being carried was replaced by the sensation of falling when the force holding him up finally decided to let him fall.

The vision ended just before Kyle hit the ground.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 10, 2009)

After a short while Keyan gathered his force using students outside the ship. He instructs all of them to begin meditation. 

"Feel the force, feel the life around you threw the force." he said as he began instruction, "You will be splitting up into groups of two. Elle and Denzel will move in one group, Kyle and Mithas will be in the second group, and Jace will be with me."

After the past week it became fairly clear that Keyan was the only one who could adequately understand the Jawa.

"The purpose of this little expedition is to search the inside of the temple for things that may have been left behind. We abandoned the base at Yavin after destroying the Death Star. Obi-wan accurately predicted that support for the Rebellion would grow as a result of what happened and that any material we left behind would be replaced. He got us out of here before the Imperial blockade showed up. We where short on transporation though, so to get out of here on time we had to load up quickly. What we didn't load up we left behind in small caches in case we had a chance to come back. The Empire probably found most of them, but they might have missed a few."

"I will not instruct you in how to move about the temple other than that the groups will be moving separately. A Jedi must trust their instincts. Listen to what the force tells you and move accordingly. Most importantly, rely on your new senses to help you find the more dangerous creatures inside before they find you."

Looking at how the group was split it was easy to see what he was going for. Each group had someone who was really good at detecting life threw the force, and another who wasn't quite there yet. The exception to that rule was Jace and himself.

Once everyone was finished gaining their connection to the force he lead the groups deeper inside the temple and up a two large levels. The first two floors had large open spaces wide enough to part star ships, and during the time leading up to the Battle of Yavin signs could be seen showing that were used for that purpose. But once they moved above those levels the floors above very quickly became a very complicated maze of rooms.



From their current positions they could move north, south, east, west, and up to a higher floors. "This is where we part ways. Move back to the ships when you are finished for today."


----------



## Damaris (Sep 10, 2009)

Elle turned to Denzel.

"Well, what do you want to do? I'd like to go up myself, but this is a partnership."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle turned to Denzel.
> 
> "Well, what do you want to do? I'd like to go up myself, but this is a partnership."



"I think he meant for us to stick together because of our difference in strengths. I would say we go North, stay on our guard and keep our new wits about ourselves." 

Denzel proceeds onward, keeping Elle close as he does, "Let's not wander too far apart." Over the last week he'd grown quite fond of her even though with the basis of their little ruse he should have already been fond of her. 

"You might want to keep that light saber ready," he said pulling his blaster and waiting.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 10, 2009)

Elle palmed the lightsaber and followed after him.

"I'm always ready...darling. Now let's adventure."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 10, 2009)

He kissed her just off to the side of her mouth, "Stay close."

Denzel and Elle will move North, him keeping his sense up and at the same time search for anything usable or harmful or that could aid them, he makes an off handed comment to Elle, "Maybe someone left one of those Light Sabers around," he grinned.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 10, 2009)

Elle rubbed at the side of her mouth. _Relax_, she thought, trying to open her awareness to the Force.

"You could use one," she said as she walked after Denzel. "Blasters just don't have the same effect, and I could use a sparring partner."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 11, 2009)

Mithas turned to Kyle, "I guess we can take East, unless you prefer something else?"

Mithas cleared his mind and focused on his senses, slowly going through the steps taught by Keyan rather than the way he grew up.  It did seem to get easier with practice, though it still took conscious effort.  "Lets keep our senses keen, this should be a good chance to put our practice to good use."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 11, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle rubbed at the side of her mouth. _Relax_, she thought, trying to open her awareness to the Force.
> 
> "You could use one," she said as she walked after Denzel. "Blasters just don't have the same effect, and I could use a sparring partner."



Denzel joked as they walked, "I could always shoot at you and have you deflect them," a smile slowly appeared across his face. But he tried to keep his mind focused on what was going on. The inside of the old base was massive and things seemed as if they had been untouched for years. 

The rebels left in such a rush that everything seemed to be left in a jumble.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Sep 14, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Mithas turned to Kyle, "I guess we can take East, unless you prefer something else?"
> 
> Mithas cleared his mind and focused on his senses, slowly going through the steps taught by Keyan rather than the way he grew up.  It did seem to get easier with practice, though it still took conscious effort.  "Lets keep our senses keen, this should be a good chance to put our practice to good use."


*"East sounds good to me, I really don't have a preference."* he said.

Kyle was already in a heightened state of awareness, most of the time he was as it was a habit he picked up when he was a bounty hunter not too long ago. Kyle thought to himself about he meditation earlier and the vision he had.

*"Let's see if I can find out where that vision came from."* he said silently to himself. *"Come on Mithas, let's head out."*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 14, 2009)

Mithas nods then starts East mutely focused on his surroundings.  Years alone had dulled his social senses and small talk was not his forte.

After a short time he thought to himself that perhaps this too was part of his training and broke the silence, "how is it you met the Master Jedi?  I thought they all had vanished long ago, dead, or hiding at least.  Did he seek you out?  Or was it a 'coincidence' much like mine?"


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Elle and Denzel*

The rooms Elle and Denzel were walking past appear are small and close together. They are able to make out very little about the hall room but the intervals of the doors using their eyesight alone and Denzel very quickly finds himself relying on Elle's senses to guide them.

Although life surrounds them, most of it is fairly small. The overwhelming majority she can detect are tiny insects. Slightly larger than them are hundred or smaller creatures that eat the insects. Bigger than those are snakes that eat the insect eaters. However as they walk she notices a larger and less discriminant eater.

Around the corner from their location is a odd shaped lizard. It's torso is about 2 feet long. Its hind legs are very tiny and look just barely big enough support any of the creature's weight. Its front legs on the other hand are massive and look like they could easily belong to a much larger creature, like a crocodile. Attached to the torso is a long neck as long as it's torso itself. It has a skinflap that runs the entire length of the neck on the other side. It's head is angular and pointed with rows of sharp teeth.

*Mithas and Kyle*

The rooms that Mithas and Kyle seem to be passing be of decent sized. Most of the ways into the rooms, and as a result wildlife in various forms have moved into different moves. The lighting is very dim, and being a Hapan, Kyle has trouble seeing even under dim light. Luckily his senses in the force are well enough to allow him to perceive the area around him.

As they move forward Kyle is able to see something with his eyes that mithas cannot. A distant light source. Although he cannot make out what it is from his current distance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 15, 2009)

*Denzel And Elle *
Denzel studied Elle's facial expression, "What's the matter?" he asked. "Do you hear something?" he asked glancing over at her.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 16, 2009)

Elle stopped walking and laid her free hand on Denzel's arm. "There's an animal or something ahead, I believe. Large. We should be careful."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 16, 2009)

Marina said:


> Elle stopped walking and laid her free hand on Denzel's arm. "There's an animal or something ahead, I believe. Large. We should be careful."



"We should use the blasters first, try and keep our distance."


----------



## Damaris (Sep 19, 2009)

Elle nodded.

"Ok, then," she said, as they rounded the corner.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 19, 2009)

Denzel sticks close to Elle, with his blaster held at the ready to fire. If he spots the thing, he will try to pump out some shots before it gets close enough to cause him harm.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 19, 2009)

As the two rounded the corner, Elle's foot clipped a rock and rattled it across the floor a few feet. Startled by the sound, skin flaps around the upper torso on the creature opened up bringing in a sudden influx of air which rapidly filled it's lungs and expanded it's chest.

The creature's reflexes were just a tiny bit sharper. 

As they rounded the corner it angled it's body towards them and straitened out its neck. The creature released a primal screeching blast of sound towards the two of them that filled up the passage around them. The sound is obnoxiously loud enough that it is physically disorienting to both of them.

Elle and Denzel are both stunned and disoriented. It wont be possible for them to attack right now or move very far.


----------

